# Aiutatemi non riesco a capire se quest'uomo ci sta provando



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

quale'e' la domanda?
benvenuta


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help





miss caciotta ha detto:


> quale'e' la domanda?
> benvenuta


la domanda è: il tipo ci sta provando? risposta: sì

domanda di rimando: tu hai voglia di starci?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


se lo temi o ti turba evitalo, benvenuta:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la domanda è: il tipo ci sta provando? risposta: sì
> 
> domanda di rimando: tu hai voglia di starci?


ma come fai a dire si.....
per gli sguardi? ellapeppa.....
per il fianco? essu...
tu ci provi cosi?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e *un parente del mio lui* ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


Un parente del tuo lui? Attenta che potrebbe essere un modo per metterti alla prova... ps ma gradisci o non te potrebbe fregare di meno?


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma come fai a dire si.....
> per gli sguardi? ellapeppa.....
> per il fianco? essu...
> tu ci provi cosi?


se il soggetto è basico,ci prova con metodi primitivi.   

Che io non ci proverei in questo modo ok,ma questo non toglie che il tipo stia sondando il terreno


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il soggetto è basico,ci prova con metodi primitivi.
> 
> Che io non ci proverei in questo modo ok,ma questo non toglie che il tipo stia sondando il terreno


ma e' un parente.....
boh, lascio la questione a voi..


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un parente del tuo lui? *Attenta che potrebbe essere un modo per metterti alla prova... *ps ma gradisci o non te potrebbe fregare di meno?


Ahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah!


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


attenta ai parenti...sono come serpenti.
vedi come è facile?
in realtà il problema non è se lui ci sta provando, 
perchè sicuramente è cosi.
sai cosa cazzo gli frega della cognata, della sorella del fratello...
anzi resta tutto in famiglia.
il problema è se a te piace che lui ci provi.
ti piace?
mi sa di si.
rovescia il pensiero, rovescia la domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


Per me sì.
Se ti poni il problema sei degna di lui.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il soggetto è basico,ci prova con metodi primitivi.
> 
> Che io non ci proverei in questo modo ok,ma questo non toglie che il tipo stia sondando il terreno


Ma non credo voglia per forza dire che ci prova!
Pure a me è capitato quello che da dietro mi prendeva per i fianchi e mi parlava piantonandomi la sua mascolinità nel sedere...
tra l'altro lo faceva davanti la sua morosa...
non ho però mai pensato che lo facesse per sondare il terreno...


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì.
> Se ti poni il problema sei degna di lui.


beh, insomma...se uno ti fa sentire il manico duro da dietro,
 una domanda te la fai.
dipende poi che risposta dai.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non credo voglia per forza dire che ci prova!
> Pure a me è capitato quello che da dietro mi prendeva per i fianchi e mi parlava piantonandomi la sua mascolinità nel sedere...
> tra l'altro lo faceva davanti la sua morosa...
> non ho però mai pensato che lo facesse per sondare il terreno...


piu che il terreno mi sa che voleva proprio sondarti il sedere eh...


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non credo voglia per forza dire che ci prova!
> Pure a me è capitato quello che da dietro mi prendeva per i fianchi e mi parlava piantonandomi la sua mascolinità nel sedere...
> tra l'altro lo faceva davanti la sua morosa...
> non ho però mai pensato che lo facesse per sondare il terreno...


sì certo.   e io sono Darth Vader


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non credo voglia per forza dire che ci prova!
> Pure a me è capitato quello che da dietro mi prendeva per i fianchi e mi parlava piantonandomi la sua mascolinità nel sedere...
> tra l'altro lo faceva davanti la sua morosa...
> non ho però mai pensato che lo facesse per sondare il terreno...


amen.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> piu che il terreno mi sa che voleva proprio sondarti il sedere eh...


È che c'ho la lordosi!! Quindi il sedere mi sporge naturalmente e forse ci si metteva in contatto involontariamente...


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> piu che il terreno mi sa che voleva proprio sondarti il sedere eh...


io direi,
 il buco del culo.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.   e io sono Darth Vader


Ma è vero non ci ha mai provato!!!! 
Del resto io non lo avrei nemmeno preso in considerazione...
Il punto alla fin fine è questo!


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> È che c'ho la lordosi!! Quindi il sedere mi sporge naturalmente e forse ci si metteva in contatto involontariamente...


quanto sei troia.
con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quanto sei troia.
> con tutto il rispetto.


Vedo solo le faccine, il resto lo ignoro.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quanto sei troia.
> con tutto il rispetto.


ma spider.......


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma spider.......


Mi dite come ci si cancella dal forum?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi dite come ci si cancella dal forum?


Mannò dai, oh. Essù. E' che gli prende male, non sta bene. Capiscilo.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedo solo le faccine, il resto lo ignoro.



fai male.
comunque oggi sono buono e la finisco lì.
certo che sentire una che parla di mascolina presenza,
con suo cognato...
ma perchè non ti sei girata ,mollandogli un schiaffone?
fa sempre bene, anche per dopo, per quando gliela hai data...
io non volevo, ti ricordi che...


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò dai, oh. Essù. E' che gli prende male, non sta bene. Capiscilo.


Ma devo essere sempre io a capire gli altri?
E devo essere sempre io a incassare offese?


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fai male.
> comunque oggi sono buono e la finisco lì.
> certo che sentire una che parla di mascolina presenza,
> con suo cognato...
> ...


Guarda che il thread non l ho scritto io e non ho parlato di mio cognato.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi dite come ci si cancella dal forum?


perche? no non te lo dico perche non voglio che vai via...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi dite come ci si cancella dal forum?


No


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma devo essere sempre io a capire gli altri?
> E devo essere sempre io a incassare offese?


E se uno non sta bene, non sta bene veramente, che peso hanno le sue offese? Se è perennemente stralunato, sbava e si piscia addosso, cosa vuoi che capisca tanto da dare un senso vero a quello che dice?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi dite come ci si cancella dal forum?


fai una richiesta agli amministratori.
vita, morte, miracoli.
sono pronto ad uscire.
oppure usa il tasto... ignore.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fai una richiesta agli amministratori.
> vita, morte, miracoli.
> sono pronto ad uscire.
> oppure usa il tasto... ignore.


ooohhhh ma che c hai oggi????
fly down ...essu....


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Io non riesco davvero a capacitarmi della cafonaggine della gente nel momento in cui:

1) scrivo con ironia il più delle volte, anche e soprattutto per sorridere
2) non mi permetto di offendere i miei interlocutori
3) cerco sempre di immaginare che dietro a un nick ci sia una persona e mi auguro allo stesso tempo che lo si pensi me
4) non mi è mai venuto in mente di rigettare addosso alle persone i miei problemi e quando mi rendo conto che lo sto facendo mi fermo
5) a volte scrivo delle cose un po' forti, ma che hanno un senso e non sono buttate a caso; Perplesso aveva immediatamente beccato il punto al quale volevo arrivare io tra il serio e il faceto

Detto questo, il "come ci si cancella" era una cazzata... 
Non mi cancello mica per l'ennesimo che straparla di un cazzo senza conoscermi.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ooohhhh ma che c hai oggi????
> fly down ...essu....



ma io niente.
commentavo solo una che sente un manico bello duro dietro le chiappe,
davanti all'altrui fidanzata, e pensa che sia tutto lì.
ma che stia dal fornaio?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fai una richiesta agli amministratori.
> vita, morte, miracoli.
> sono pronto ad uscire.
> oppure usa il tasto... ignore.


Brutta giornata?


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ooohhhh ma che c hai oggi????
> fly down ...essu....


Ma questa educatissima persona mi si è attaccata al cazzo appena sono arrivata...
Delle poche volte che mi ha risposto mi ha risposto di merda...
mah...e boh...


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

*Si*

Si il fatto e' che mi piace... Cioè mi attira!!! Allora sono miei impressioni o ci prova?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Si il fatto e' che mi piace... Cioè mi attira!!! Allora sono miei impressioni o ci prova?


come ti attira?
come ti piace? un parente del tuo fidanzato?
ossignoremadonnaimmacolatal8dicembredelannochenonlosoperchenacoranoneronata

fai un po come credi


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io niente.
> commentavo solo una che sente un manico bello duro dietro le chiappe,
> davanti all'altrui fidanzata, e pensa che sia tutto lì.
> ma che stia dal fornaio?


Mah... io penso che se uno è malizioso la capisce in un modo, se non lo è la capisce in un altro... bisogna sempre vedere il contesto in cui succedono certe cose, chi le fa e come le interpreta chi le riceve...


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma questa educatissima persona mi si è attaccata al cazzo appena sono arrivata...
> Delle poche volte che mi ha risposto mi ha risposto di merda...
> mah...e boh...


ma mica puoi stare simpatica tutti.
per quanto a me stai simpaticissima.
mi fai ridere.
io ho solo commentato una frase, che poteva essere tua come di chiunque altro.
lo posso fare?
oppure no?
per me una che sente un cazzo duro dietro, e non si meraviglia di questo, la sa lunga.
inoltre con la fidanzata davanti...
 punto.
dimostrami il contrario
 oppure ignorami.
ci vuole cosi poco.
adesso ti dò un verde,
 cosi stai tranquilla.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

**

Non lo so ha qualcosa che mi attira....allora secondo voi sono partita io o ci prova?


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Si il fatto e' che mi piace... Cioè mi attira!!! Allora sono miei impressioni o ci prova?


e ma boh... guardare negli occhi mi pare normale, no? cioè io quando parlo con le persone le guardo negli occhi non so tu... anche uno "scherzo sui fianchi" che non so come sia, ma comunque... ci può stare... non lo so, non è che dici molto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Si il fatto e' che mi piace... Cioè mi attira!!! Allora sono miei impressioni o ci prova?


Io mi auguro che tu sia un altro troll che non sa come passare una giornata di festa.
Il problema è che merde simili che si sentono attirate da situazioni morbose e devastanti pe gli altri esistono.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non riesco davvero a capacitarmi della cafonaggine della gente nel momento in cui:
> 
> 1) scrivo con ironia il più delle volte, anche e soprattutto per sorridere
> 2) non mi permetto di offendere i miei interlocutori
> ...


Tanto non ti cancellavo


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah... io penso che se uno è malizioso la capisce in un modo, se non lo è la capisce in un altro... bisogna sempre vedere il contesto in cui succedono certe cose, chi le fa e come le interpreta chi le riceve...


Il punto è questo.
Se non c'è malizia non lo si vede nemmeno il provarci...
Se Fragola si chiede, per un gesto simile, se il cognato ci stia provando è perché forse forse che ci provi a lei non dispiace...


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il punto è questo.
> Se non c'è malizia non lo si vede nemmeno il provarci...
> Se Fragola si chiede, per un gesto simile, se il cognato ci stia provando è perché forse forse che ci provi a lei non dispiace...



vedi,
 che andiamo d'accordo???


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma mica puoi stare simpatica tutti.
> per quanto a me stai simpaticissima.
> mi fai ridere.
> io ho solo commentato una frase, che poteva essere tua come di chiunque altro.
> ...


Lei era sarcastica e tu non hai capito.
Però prima di insultare avresti potuto cercare di capire meglio.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tanto non ti cancellavo


Avrei usato ottime armi...  
Mi sarei fatta abbracciare da dietro...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

posso suggerire un altro attacco di manico?
Poi magari mi sbaglio, ma aspetterei anche il parere di mastro oscuro.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non lo so ha qualcosa che mi attira....allora secondo voi sono partita io o ci prova?


sì per entrambe le cose


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

**

Non è mio cognato e ' solo un parente del mio ragazzo per di più sposato!


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> posso suggerire un altro attacco di manico?
> Poi magari mi sbaglio, ma aspetterei anche il parere di mastro oscuro.


ci sono ottime probabilità che sia un attacco di manico.   abbastanza scadente, peraltro


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

ma cosa sarà questo "scherzo sui fianchi"? sono curioso...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono ottime probabilità che sia un attacco di manico.   abbastanza scadente, peraltro


avvilente anche


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma cosa sarà questo "scherzo sui fianchi"? sono curioso...


in effetti nessuno l ha chiesto....
curiosone


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma cosa sarà questo "scherzo sui fianchi"? sono curioso...


Boh...forse quello scherzo odioso che magari stai bevendo (coca cola così se ti di traverso le bollicine arrivano al cervello e bruciano) e ti arriva uno da dietro e ti pianta i due indici nei reni facendoti saltare...

La cosa alla quale penserei è che sì, ci sta provando, ad uccidermi però!


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non è mio cognato e ' solo un parente del mio ragazzo per di più sposato!


andiamo, bene.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

**

Lo scherzo era come dei pizzicotti sui fianchi


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Benvenuta fragola:smile:



passante ha detto:


> ma cosa sarà questo "scherzo sui fianchi"? sono curioso...


anche io

Ma, fragola, il problema quale è?

Non capisco bene:smile:


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma cosa sarà questo "scherzo sui fianchi"? sono curioso...



...zozzone, porco.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Lo scherzo era come dei pizzicotti sui fianchi


Quanti anni avete?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Lui 40 io 25


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Lui 40 io 25



zio e nipotina, 
praticamente.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Il problema e' che non riesco a capire se ci sta provando o meno ....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Lui 40 io 25


Io ho detto che siete due merde.
Ripeto perché temo ti possa essere sfuggito.
Non vorrei che l'ironia e il sarcasmo con cui ti stanno rispondendo ti facesse perdere di vista l'essenziale.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Il problema e' che non riesco a capire se ci sta provando o meno ....


...piuttosto dovresti chiederti se SPERI che ci provi o meno


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Il problema e' che non riesco a capire se ci sta provando o meno ....


Facciamo che ci prova, te che vuoi?

E poi facciamo che gioca, te che vuoi?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Il punto non è se io spero o meno che provi.... Vorrei solo capire se è come la penso io oppure no


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Il punto non è se io spero o meno che provi.... Vorrei solo capire se è come la penso io oppure no


Sì ci sta provando.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Il problema e' che non riesco a capire se ci sta provando o meno ....


E che problema è dato che sarebbe meglio evitare ogni coinvolgimento data anche la situazione di legame famigliare?
Tu sei una ragazzina se ti poni sto genere di domande...
Uno ci può provare in mille modi che non siano i pizzicotti sui fianchi...ma il problema non è che lui ci provi (seppur da sposato potrebbe evitare), il problema è che tu VUOI che ci provi...è ben diverso


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Il punto non è se io spero o meno che provi.... Vorrei solo capire se è come la penso io oppure no


chiediglielo.   per me ci sta provando,ma solo lui può fugarti sto dubbio.

ma anche il fatto che uno "scherzo" ti faccia vibrare così tanto dovrebbe indurti a qualche riflessione.  hai 25 anni,non 25 mesi,devi essere in grado di capire cosa senti e provi


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Il punto non è se io spero o meno che provi.... Vorrei solo capire se è come la penso io oppure no


si la pensa come te.
gli piaci, vorrebbe scoparti.
che fai?
adesso?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

invece il punto e' proprio l altro.
il fatto che a te piace, e che ti intriga.....
e' svilente, penosa come cosa....

perche la mia impressione e' che tu sia tanto immatura e che sei qui a collezionare "si ci prova" in modo di andare TU a colpo sicuro con lui....poi magari fai pure una figuraccia....e te lo auguro....questa e' una di quelle lezioni che vanno imparate


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Intanto non faccio nulla... Non mi permetterei di fare alcuna mossa azzardata... Nel caso la farà lui non saprei se resistergli o meno


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Intanto non faccio nulla... Non mi permetterei di fare alcuna mossa azzardata... Nel caso la farà lui *non saprei se resistergli o meno*


agonizzatemi


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Non sono immatura te lo posso assicurare e non sto qui a collezzionare " ci sta provando" avevo questo dubbio e l'ho postato qui! E non farei alcuna prima mossa


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Intanto non faccio nulla... Non mi permetterei di fare alcuna mossa azzardata... Nel caso la farà lui non saprei se resistergli o meno


se lui ci provasse in modo deciso, tu gli cederesti di schianto.

la voglia che hai di lui, la sentiamo tutti da qui.     il punto da discutere,se ne hai voglia, con noi è: come mai hai tutta sta voglia di quest'uomo?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Intanto non faccio nulla... Non mi permetterei di fare alcuna mossa azzardata... Nel caso la farà lui non saprei se resistergli o meno


allora stai sempre bella pronta...depilata e con la lingerie.
mi raccomando non dimenticare le feste comandate..sai quelle quando vi radunate tutti insieme!!!
è lì che i parenti...attaccano e sono veri serpenti.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

E' un parente che alle feste comandate non lo vedo quasi mai


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non sono immatura te lo posso assicurare e non sto qui a collezzionare " ci sta provando" avevo questo dubbio e l'ho postato qui! E non farei alcuna prima mossa


non dovresti fare nemmeno la domanda. non dovrebbe interesarti tuo cognato...o quello che e'.
ma il rispetto per il tuo ragazzo? 
boh....


ecco la storia della cognata da bip......proprio come diceva tuba


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non dovresti fare nemmeno la domanda. non dovrebbe interesarti tuo cognato...o quello che e'.
> ma il rispetto per il tuo ragazzo?
> boh....
> 
> ...


Ma no,doveva essere un uomo e poi Fragola ha detto che non è il cognato,sarà un cugino da parte di fava


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

La voglia che ho di quel uomo visto che me lo chiedi... E' che mi attira il suo modo di fare elegante... E non si fa capire...mi ha messo un dubbio nella testa... Non riesco a capire...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma no,doveva essere un uomo e poi Fragola ha detto che non è il cognato,sarà un cugino da parte di fava


come fava?
be ma se era il cognato e lui avesse cercato su internet ci poteva stare no?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Comunque non ho mai tradito il mio ragazzo.... Volevo solo condividere questo dubbio. Con voi


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> La voglia che ho di quel uomo visto che me lo chiedi... E' che mi attira il suo modo di fare elegante... E non si fa capire...mi ha messo un dubbio nella testa... Non riesco a capire...


ok,abbiamo appurato che il tipo ti attrae perchè ha capito come prenderti. di testa.

probabile che voglia anche prenderti,sessualmente.

e tu 6 talmente presa da lui che ti stai dimenticando totalmente che hai un fidanzato.   

Quindi?   ci togliamo questa voglia tanto finiresti per idealizzarla e ruminarci sopra a vita e poi decidiamo che farai da grande col tuo fidanzato oppure che intenzioni hai?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Bhe ci siamo scritto nella chat del gioco a cui giochiamo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> La voglia che ho di quel uomo visto che me lo chiedi... E' che mi attira* il suo modo di fare elegante... *E non si fa capire...mi ha messo un dubbio nella testa... Non riesco a capire...


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma certo io voglio togliermelo dalla testa e sinceramente l avevo già rimosso... Solo che pochi gg fa ci siamo visti e siamo stati insieme x 3 gg di seguito


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> agonizzatemi


:rotfl:



Spider ha detto:


> ...zozzone, porco.


spero sempre di imparare cose interessanti 

FRAGOLAAAAAA!!!!! magari ci prova, magari ti vede solo come la nipotina (in senso buono) piccola e non ci mette malizia. ma tu lascia stare gli uomini sposati ld:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,abbiamo appurato che il tipo ti attrae perchè ha capito come *prenderti. di testa.
> *
> probabile che voglia anche prenderti,sessualmente.
> 
> ...


Non si chiama mica testa.

Lei confonde la prudenza per non essere sgamato con eleganza.
Pensa come sta messa fragola. Finisce in macedonia.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ma certo io voglio togliermelo dalla testa e sinceramente l avevo già rimosso... Solo che pochi gg fa ci siamo visti e siamo stati insieme *x 3 gg di seguito*



...niente sesso?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Più che Fragola direi Fregola o anche Alberto.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Ahahahahaha può darsi che ho scambiato la prudenza con l eleganza .. Ahahaha allora sono già a macedonia


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ma certo io voglio togliermelo dalla testa e sinceramente l avevo già rimosso... Solo che pochi gg fa ci siamo visti e siamo stati insieme x 3 gg di seguito


non è vero,altrimenti avresti cambiato gioco e smesso di chattare con lui.

lo vuoi appassionatamente,ma c'è quella vocina dentro un pò gracchiante che ti ricorda che insomma tradire non è bello.

quindi: immaginati il giorno dopo essere stata con lui.   con che faccia guarderesti il tuo fidanzato?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Ci siamo visti con la sua famiglia... Quale sesso!


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che Fragola direi Fregola o anche Alberto.



Alberto????
che ci cape????
mi sa che hai sbagliato rima.
Questo mi puzza di Sebastiano o Gennaro.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Infatti negli ultimi 15 gg abbiamo giocato solo 2 partite e in una lui mi ha scritto buona notte e basta


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ci siamo visti con la sua famiglia... Quale sesso!


ah, ecco.
e gli sguardi tra di voi come sono stati in questi tre lunghi giorni?

tanto per capire...


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Forse abbiamo capito entrambi e ci siamo allontanati... Il problema si è ripresentato ora che ci siamo visti... Si soo ripresentati i dibbi


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Insomma mentre ci parlavamo ci guardavamo dritti negli occhi ....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che Fragola direi Fregola o anche Alberto.


:up:


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Insomma mentre ci parlavamo ci guardavamo dritti negli occhi ....


Che taglia di reggiseno porti?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Va beh state andando davvero fuori tema...


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Va beh state andando davvero fuori tema...


sono ragazzi... ascolta me che sono vecchio: lascia stare sposati/accoppiati/fidanzati. :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che taglia di reggiseno porti?





Fragola ha detto:


> Va beh state andando davvero fuori tema...


in realtà la domanda è meno strana di quello che sembra,Fragola.   

Nicka ti vuol far capire che probabilmente hai a che fare con un marpione che vuole metterti nella sua collezione di conquiste,mentre tu stai qui a farti mille paranoie.

e tu non stai considerando quest'eventualità.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Allora visto che ti definisci vecchio e le persone adulte hanno più esperienza... Secondo te e' una mia impressione o questo ce prova?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà la domanda è meno strana di quello che sembra,Fragola.
> 
> Nicka ti vuol far capire che probabilmente hai a che fare con un marpione che vuole metterti nella sua collezione di conquiste,mentre tu stai qui a farti mille paranoie.
> 
> e tu non stai considerando quest'eventualità.



...ma la prova del manico,
 l'ha fatta????
non c'è marpione che tenga, alla prova del manico.
parola di Nicka!!!!


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Mi pare una persona distinta... Non sembra affatto un ruba cuori anzi mostra mooolta serieta


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora visto che ti definisci vecchio e le persone adulte hanno più esperienza... Secondo te e' una mia impressione o questo ce prova?


Allora riepiloghiamo: tu hai 15 anni e lui?




Non ci credo che una di 25 conduca una discussione di questo livello.
Non ci voglio credere :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma la prova del manico,
> l'ha fatta????
> non c'è marpione che tenga, alla prova del manico.
> parola di Nicka!!!!


staccati dalla bottiglia


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Ne ho 25 e non 15 che tu ci creda o no.... E se ho questi dubbi e mi sto facendo le paranoie e chiedo altrove e' perché sono una persona seria e matura e vorrei capire meglio come stanno le cose! Lui ne ha 40


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ne ho 25 e non 15 che tu ci creda o no.... E se ho questi dubbi e mi sto facendo le paranoie e chiedo altrove e' perché *sono una persona seria e matura *e vorrei capire meglio come stanno le cose! Lui ne ha 40


Una persona seria a matura chiede di aver la sicurezza di non fare una magra a far capire al parente sposato del suo fidanzato che ci sta a fare i maiali alle spalle di due poveretti, rovinando un povero ragazzo, la famiglia del parente e tutte le relazioni famigliari?!!
Chiunque tu sia stai parlando con leggerezza di cose gravissime.
E questo è un brutto segno per te.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona seria a matura chiede di aver la sicurezza di non fare una magra a far capire al parente sposato del suo fidanzato che ci sta a fare i maiali alle spalle di due poveretti, rovinando un povero ragazzo, la famiglia del parente e tutte le relazioni famigliari?!!
> Chiunque tu sia stai parlando con leggerezza di cose gravissime.
> E questo è un brutto segno per te.


brava bruni, brava.
ti quoto approvo e mo vedo se posso pure smeraldalti.


edit: potei.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Allora volevo semplicemente capire se le cose stavano ai vostri occhi come le vedevo io... Per quanto questa persona mi attiri volevo sapere un vostro parere xk potrei anche decidere di non frequentar li più ... Tutto qui... Volevo solo un vostro parere


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> brava bruni, brava.
> ti quoto approvo e mo vedo se posso pure smeraldalti.
> 
> 
> edit: potei.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora volevo semplicemente capire se le cose stavano ai vostri occhi come le vedevo io... Per quanto questa persona mi attiri volevo sapere un vostro parere xk potrei anche decidere di non frequentar li più ... Tutto qui... Volevo solo un vostro parere


Ingenua come ero io (e forse sono ancora) ce ne sono poche ma ben prima dei 25 anni, diciamo dai 12, se uno ci provava lo capivo, sposato o no.
Se era sposato era un porco che mi faceva vomitare.

 Non mi domandavo se equivocavo un modo di fare elegante perché vedevo che era viscido.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora volevo semplicemente capire se le cose stavano ai vostri occhi come le vedevo io... Per quanto questa persona mi attiri volevo sapere un vostro parere xk potrei anche decidere di non frequentar li più ... Tutto qui... Volevo solo un vostro parere


il mio parere è che tu non hai intenzione di non frequentarla più. altrimenti lo avresti già fatto.

quello che non mi è chiaro invece è se hai mai riflettuto sulle possibili conseguenze di un tuo passo falso


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Allora sono una persona a cui piace il tutto bianco o il tutto nero... I dubbi mi ammazzano ... Non lo vedo tutti i giorni xk stiamo lontani lo vedo ogni 2 mesi all incirca... Quindi...


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora sono una persona a cui piace il tutto bianco o il tutto nero... I dubbi mi ammazzano ... Non lo vedo tutti i giorni xk stiamo lontani lo vedo ogni 2 mesi all incirca... Quindi...


quindi staccati dalla chat fino alla prossima volta e vediamo se riesci a fartela passare,sta voglia.
se ci riesci,la prossima volta che lo vedi e ti da i pizzicotti gli allunghi un manrovescio.

se non ci riesci,allora prendi atto che le passioni a volte devono ardere e bruciare del tutto per essere superate.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà la domanda è meno strana di quello che sembra,Fragola.
> 
> Nicka ti vuol far capire che probabilmente hai a che fare con un marpione che vuole metterti nella sua collezione di conquiste,mentre tu stai qui a farti mille paranoie.
> 
> e tu non stai considerando quest'eventualità.


Ti devo una birra...


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

fragola,
ma chiedilo direttamente a lui, no? ma non direttamente nel senso "senza mezzi termini"! cerca un po' di portare il discorso dove vuoi tu. quando hai risolto questo dubbio (che ho capito bene perchè lo hai, mica sono scema..) poi tiri le somme sul da farsi:
le possibilità sono le seguenti:
- lui ci prova e a te va bene: fai un casino pazzesco (ma è quello che vuoi, ma non sempre quello che vuoi è la cosa giusta..)
- lui ci prova e a te non va bene: chiudi
- lui non ci prova e a te va bene: tutti felici e contenti
- lui non ci prova e a te dispiace: a quel punto dovresti farti altre domandine (sul tuo fidanzato ecc...)

cmq pure lui, 40 anni sposato.. e va in cerca di stuzzicare una della mia età.. anche se ci prova non ti sei mica fatta un buon piglio.. 
ma cosa vogliamo fare..

ma lui non ha figli vero? scusa voglio capire il grado di indecenza


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


E te la faresti con un parente del tuo fidanzato? :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ne ho 25 e non 15 che tu ci creda o no.... E se ho questi dubbi e mi sto facendo le paranoie e chiedo altrove e' perché sono una persona seria e matura e vorrei capire meglio come stanno le cose! Lui ne ha 40


Per capire come stanno le cose ti badta chiedere al pizzicatore di fianchi...ma che luisia attratto o meno preparati a fare una grossa figura di merda...


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> fragola,
> ma chiedilo direttamente a lui, no? ma non direttamente nel senso "senza mezzi termini"! cerca un po' di portare il discorso dove vuoi tu. quando hai risolto questo dubbio (che ho capito bene perchè lo hai, mica sono scema..) poi tiri le somme sul da farsi:
> le possibilità sono le seguenti:
> - lui ci prova e a te va bene: fai un casino pazzesco (ma è quello che vuoi, ma non sempre quello che vuoi è la cosa giusta..)
> ...




ma, ma quello se lo chiede direttamente al lui...
gli esc*i*e il pesce!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora volevo semplicemente capire se le cose stavano ai vostri occhi come le vedevo io... Per quanto questa persona mi attiri volevo sapere un vostro parere xk potrei anche decidere di non frequentar li più ... Tutto qui... Volevo solo un vostro parere


Io non riesco proprio a capire il perché di queste curiosità.
O vuoi che lui ci provi, o non vuoi..se lui non t'interessa, che ti frega se ci prova o no? Sarebbe un no comunque..
Il contrario invece....:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona seria a matura chiede di aver la sicurezza di non fare una magra a far capire al parente sposato del suo fidanzato che ci sta a fare i maiali alle spalle di due poveretti, rovinando un povero ragazzo, la famiglia del parente e tutte le relazioni famigliari?!!
> Chiunque tu sia stai parlando con leggerezza di cose gravissime.
> E questo è un brutto segno per te.


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

*Ha figli*



dimmidinò ha detto:


> fragola,
> ma chiedilo direttamente a lui, no? ma non direttamente nel senso "senza mezzi termini"! cerca un po' di portare il discorso dove vuoi tu. quando hai risolto questo dubbio (che ho capito bene perchè lo hai, mica sono scema..) poi tiri le somme sul da farsi:
> le possibilità sono le seguenti:
> - lui ci prova e a te va bene: fai un casino pazzesco (ma è quello che vuoi, ma non sempre quello che vuoi è la cosa giusta..)
> ...


 ha figli......


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> ha figli......


ecco ora prova ad evitare di rovinare una famiglia..


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Intanto non faccio nulla... Non mi permetterei di fare alcuna mossa azzardata... Nel caso la farà lui non saprei se resistergli o meno


A mio parere tu non vedi l'ora che ti zompi addosso...


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Si il fatto e' che mi piace... Cioè mi attira!!! Allora sono miei impressioni o ci prova?



Benvenuta,

Per me dovresti porti altre domande!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta,
> 
> Per me dovresti porti altre domande!


Tipo: chi sono io?


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A mio parere tu non vedi l'ora che ti zompi addosso...


quoto.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo: chi sono io?


E anche:
dove vado?
da dove vengo?
ma soprattutto, verrò?


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non sono immatura te lo posso assicurare e non sto qui a collezzionare " ci sta provando" avevo questo dubbio e l'ho postato qui! E non farei alcuna prima mossa


Se sei matura, essendo fidanzata, dovresti porti ben altri interrogativi. Cosa provi per il tuo fidanzato?

Sicura di amarlo?

Se già da fidanzata sei tentata di tradirlo dopo che farai?

Una pausa con lui?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma cosa c'entra tutto questo.... Chi sono e chi non sono! Io so benissimo chi sono sono una persona seria !!! Ho avuto un impressione e' chiesto parere.... Che poi l'uomo in questione sia carino e' diverso.. Ci ciò non significa che ci starò.. Anche xk non ho mai tradito!


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se sei matura, essendo fidanzata, dovresti porti ben altri interrogativi. Cosa provi per il tuo fidanzato?
> 
> Sicura di amarlo?
> 
> ...


Io amo il mio ragazzo e ci sto benissimo con lui! Ho avuto il dubbio/l impressione che questo ci provi.... Tutto qui!!!


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Io amo il mio ragazzo e ci sto benissimo con lui! Ho avuto il dubbio/l impressione che questo ci provi.... Tutto qui!!!


Hai detto che se questo ci prova non sai se riesci a tirarti indietro...
Vedi segni in cose talmente piccole, che va bene cogliere i segnali, ma guardare negli occhi e pretendere di leggerci un provarci mi fa pensare davvero che tu non veda l'ora...

Sai cosa mi pare di leggere? Non prenderla come un'offesa perchè non lo è...mi sembra di leggere il diario di scuola di una ragazzina delle medie...

"oggi a ricreazione mi ha guardata... significa che mi ama!!!"

Da quanto stai col tuo fidanzato?


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra tutto questo.... Chi sono e chi non sono! Io so benissimo chi sono sono una persona seria !!! Ho avuto un impressione e' chiesto parere.... Che poi l'uomo in questione sia carino e' diverso.. Ci ciò non significa che ci starò.. Anche xk non ho mai tradito!


vuoi dirmi che l'idea non ti solletica nemmeno un pochino? che se tu avessi la conferma che lui ci prova, non saresti piacevolmente incuriosita al pensiero del vostro prossimo incontro? 

ma perchè ti interessa sapere se lui ti vuole, dato che la cosa non crea in te nessun tipo di effetto?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai detto che se questo ci prova non sai se riesci a tirarti indietro...
> Vedi segni in cose talmente piccole, che va bene cogliere i segnali, ma guardare negli occhi e pretendere di leggerci un provarci mi fa pensare davvero che tu non veda l'ora...
> 
> Sai cosa mi pare di leggere? Non prenderla come un'offesa perchè non lo è...mi sembra di leggere il diario di scuola di una ragazzina delle medie...
> ...


Non è il diario di una ragazzina, e' il contesto che mi ha portato a pensare al fatto che lui ci provi, anche se è una persona seria o almeno così pare... Ecco il perché di questo dubbio...un misto di atteggiamenti e poi la sua persona seria! Comunque no sono una persona che si fa i film!!


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> vuoi dirmi che l'idea non ti solletica nemmeno un pochino? che se tu avessi la conferma che lui ci prova, non saresti piacevolmente incuriosita al pensiero del vostro prossimo incontro?
> 
> ma perchè ti interessa sapere se lui ti vuole, dato che la cosa non crea in te nessun tipo di effetto?


Sarei curiosa di capire solo se quel che penso e' vero o meno!


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra tutto questo.... Chi sono e chi non sono! Io so benissimo chi sono sono una persona seria !!! Ho avuto un impressione e' chiesto parere.... Che poi l'uomo in questione sia carino e' diverso.. Ci ciò non significa che ci starò.. Anche xk non ho mai tradito!


Se non lo capisci tu se ci prova, che vivi la situazione, come possiamo capirlo noi?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non lo capisci tu se ci prova, che vivi la situazione, come possiamo capirlo noi?


Perché penso che a volte il confronto sia positivo... Anche ascoltare il parere degli altri....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


Ma sei Fragola o Fregola?
Ste robe capitano no?

Ma se senti che le cose si stanno mettendo in una china pericolosa....

Lascia perdere eh?

Opta per uno scherzo sui fianchi...

E se sei nei guai
Fai la cosa che nessuno fa...

Confidati con il tuo lui.

Ma che diamine del diamine...


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa di capire solo se quel che penso e' vero o meno!


diciamo che ti vuoi solo togliere la curiosità di sapere questa cosa allora.
ma è impossibile per noi, così con le poche cose che hai detto, capire una cosa del genere.
onestamente io sono della stessa opinione di chi ti ha già detto che guardarsi negli occhi è piuttosto normale nel corso di una conversazione tra umani.
e lo scherzo dei fianchi non mi pare una dichiarazione d'amore

inoltre, ti prego di tenere presente la differenza *enorme* tra uno che ci prova e uno che ti guarda perchè sei una bella ragazza.
lui, anche se è sposato, può guardarti perchè sei carina magari..(non è che se sei a dieta, non puoi nemmeno dare uno sguardo al menù, ci siamo intese?).. ma questo non vuol dire che si senta libero di provarci con te. 
in questo modo puoi sentirti ugualmente lusingata perchè hai fatto colpo, senza scatenare l'inferno..


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> diciamo che ti vuoi solo togliere la curiosità di sapere questa cosa allora.
> ma è impossibile per noi, così con le poche cose che hai detto, capire una cosa del genere.
> onestamente io sono della stessa opinione di chi ti ha già detto che guardarsi negli occhi è piuttosto normale nel corso di una conversazione tra umani.
> e lo scherzo dei fianchi non mi pare una dichiarazione d'amore
> ...


Però da provolone incallito mi sento di aggiungere questo...
Insomma dai...
Un conto è provolare un conto è arrivare al dunque no?

Cioè metti anche in conto 
che se lei ci sta...sia lui...a ritirarsi tutto vergognoso no?

Cioè vedi c'è gente che ci prova, sapendo che tanto non succede, appunto perchè è sposato no?


Non so se mi sono spiegato...


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però da provolone incallito mi sento di aggiungere questo...
> Insomma dai...
> Un conto è provolare un conto è arrivare al dunque no?
> 
> ...


Scusa ma non ho capito granche


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

ma poi, Fragola, dici che sei curiosa di sapere..
non è che vuoi saperlo per avere una scusante? sii sincera con te stessa..
mi spiego meglio: se è lui a provarci con te, tu potrai sempre dire che è colpa sua.. che è stato lui a trarti in inganno.. passeresti da vittima dell'uomo più grande che ha saputo ammaliarti con i suoi modi.. infatti tu stessa ammetti che non faresti mai la prima mossa, ma non sai cosa faresti se fosse lui a farsi avanti!


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> La voglia che ho di quel uomo visto che me lo chiedi... E' che *mi attira il suo modo di fare elegante*... E non si fa capire...mi ha messo un dubbio nella testa... Non riesco a capire...


Elegante?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Io amo il mio ragazzo e ci sto benissimo con lui! Ho avuto il dubbio/l impressione che questo ci provi.... Tutto qui!!!


Però chattate. Però lo trovi elegante. Però ti piacerebbe. Lui ci prova e tu ci stai. Soluzione?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Però chattate. Però lo trovi elegante. Però ti piacerebbe. Lui ci prova e tu ci stai. Soluzione?


Va bhe non è che sono fidanzata e non posso trovare carino un uomo... E non ho mica detto che ci sto!


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Va bhe non è che sono fidanzata e non posso trovare carino un uomo... E non ho mica detto che ci sto!


Trovarlo carino è una cosa, che sia un parente del tuo fidanzato e tu ci stia pensando (senza che il tuo fidanzato lo sappia) un'altra.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma poi, Fragola, dici che sei curiosa di sapere..
> non è che vuoi saperlo per avere una scusante? sii sincera con te stessa..
> mi spiego meglio: se è lui a provarci con te, tu potrai sempre dire che è colpa sua.. che è stato lui a trarti in inganno.. passeresti da vittima dell'uomo più grande che ha saputo ammaliarti con i suoi modi.. infatti tu stessa ammetti che non faresti mai la prima mossa, ma non sai cosa faresti se fosse lui a farsi avanti!


Bhe di certo nel caso accada ( ma non succederà) non dato la colpa a lui... E poi di sicuro le cose non di concretizzeranno ammesso che sia come la vedo io che ci sta provando... Xk lui è' sposato e per di più il mio ragazzo e' suo psrente.. E comunque non mi piace fare la vittima! Ammetto che quest'uomo è intrigante... Ma è il dubbio che mi percorre la mente... Il non sapere!


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Trovarlo carino è una cosa, che sia un parente del tuo fidanzato e tu ci stia pensando (senza che il tuo fidanzato lo sappia) un'altra.


Ma ci sto pensando mi spiego a cosa : hai suoi attegg che sono ambigui... Il fatto che è carino e' secondaria come cosa!


----------



## georgemary (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Io amo il mio ragazzo e ci sto benissimo con lui! Ho avuto il dubbio/l impressione che questo ci provi.... Tutto qui!!!


Non gli dare confidenza allora!
Secondo me una donna capisce quando un uomo ci sta provando. Non sapendo noi gli sguardi, le conversazioni, di piu non possiamo dirti. Quindi evitalo! È semplice la soluzione!


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ma ci sto pensando mi spiego a cosa : hai suoi attegg che sono ambigui... Il fatto che è carino e' secondaria come cosa!


Atteggiamenti ambigui? Perchè non ne parli col tuo fidanzato? Sono parenti, magari lo conosce meglio


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Non gli dare confidenza allora!
> Secondo me una donna capisce quando un uomo ci sta provando. Non sapendo noi gli sguardi, le conversazioni, di piu non possiamo dirti. Quindi evitalo! È semplice la soluzione!


Allora.. Prima giocavamo sempre a questo gioco e la chat non la usavamo... Poi abbiamo iniziato ad usare la chat... Mi augurava la buona notte... Voleva gli facessi compagnia giocando mentre aspettava la figlia... Poi forse si è accorto che mi ero accorta di qualcosa è si è allontanato.. Qualche gg fa ci siamo visti emette parlavamo lui aveva gli occhi molto aperti e mi è parso diverso dalle altre volte... E poi ha fatto il gesto che arrivando da dietro mi ha toccato i fianchi..


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Atteggiamenti ambigui? Perchè non ne parli col tuo fidanzato? Sono parenti, magari lo conosce meglio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

"Amò, ma lo sai che Tizio mi guarda? E poi lo sai che mi dà i pizzicotti sui fianchi? Ma te che lo conosci...ma non ti pare che si stia provando!? Eddai...vai a chiederglielo!!!! Dai dai dai!!!!! :salta: Poi mi fai sapere?! Sono curiosa!"


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> "Amò, ma lo sai che Tizio mi guarda? E poi lo sai che mi dà i pizzicotti sui fianchi? Ma te che lo conosci...ma non ti pare che si stia provando!? Eddai...vai a chiederglielo!!!! Dai dai dai!!!!! :salta: Poi mi fai sapere?! Sono curiosa!"


Ahahahahahah ma certo c'è in gli chiedo nulla!


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah ma certo c'è in gli chiedo nulla!


E non avevo dubbi


----------



## georgemary (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora.. Prima giocavamo sempre a questo gioco e la chat non la usavamo... Poi abbiamo iniziato ad usare la chat... Mi augurava la buona notte... Voleva gli facessi compagnia giocando mentre aspettava la figlia... Poi forse si è accorto che mi ero accorta di qualcosa è si è allontanato.. Qualche gg fa ci siamo visti emette parlavamo lui aveva gli occhi molto aperti e mi è parso diverso dalle altre volte... E poi ha fatto il gesto che arrivando da dietro mi ha toccato i fianchi..


Si si mi è chiaro.
Tu se hai questa sensazione evitalo! Può portare solo problemi una cosa del genere 
Lo incontri spesso?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si si mi è chiaro.
> Tu se hai questa sensazione evitalo! Può portare solo problemi una cosa del genere
> Lo incontri spesso?


Finalmente a qualcuno e' chiara la situazione! No ci vediamo una volta ogni 2/3 mesi! Da quando ci siamo rivisti ha iniziato a voler rigiocare con me! Allora che dici mi sbaglio o ci sta provando secondo te?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Finalmente a qualcuno e' chiara la situazione! No ci vediamo una volta ogni 2/3 mesi! Da quando ci siamo rivisti *ha iniziato a voler rigiocare con me*!


E tu stai al gioco. Però se il gioco si fa duro non correre dal fidanzato perchè il parente cattivo ti tampina eh. Un po' di coerenza su.


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah ma certo c'è in gli chiedo nulla!


eppure sarebbe proprio un bel modo per togliersi la curiosità, visto che solo di curiosità si tratta e non hai nessun altro secondo fine!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


Certo che ci prova


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E tu stai al gioco. Però se il gioco si fa duro non correre dal fidanzato perchè il parente cattivo ti tampina eh. Un po' di coerenza su.


ma guarda che con gioco intende il gioco che fanno on line


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> eppure sarebbe proprio un bel modo per togliersi la curiosità, visto che solo di curiosità si tratta e non hai nessun altro secondo fine!


Bhe metterei dei dubbi sul suo parente al mio ragazzo senza che io ne ho certezza???!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora.. Prima giocavamo sempre a questo gioco e la chat non la usavamo... Poi abbiamo iniziato ad usare la chat... Mi augurava la buona notte... V*oleva gli facessi compagnia giocando mentre aspettava la figlia... *Poi forse si è accorto che mi ero accorta di qualcosa è si è allontanato.. Qualche gg fa ci siamo visti emette parlavamo lui aveva gli occhi molto aperti e mi è parso diverso dalle altre volte... E poi ha fatto il gesto che arrivando da dietro mi ha toccato i fianchi..


Quanti anni ha la figlia?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma guarda che con gioco intende il gioco che fanno on line


Da cosa nasce cosa...


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha la figlia?


10


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Bhe metterei dei dubbi sul suo parente al mio ragazzo senza che io ne ho certezza???!!!!!


no, mica lo stai accusando di provarci. esprimi solo un tuo pensiero al tuo fidanzato, con il quale dovresti avere un rapporto aperto e dovresti essere in grado di sostenere con lui una conversazione civile e pacifica anche su un argomento che a prima vista può sembrare scomodo. gli confidi semplicemente un tuo pensiero che, peraltro, ti vede in una posizione assolutamente regolare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> 10


E allora cosa deve aspettare?
Comunque lui è uno stronzo e tu stai decidendo cosa essere.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora cosa deve aspettare?
> Comunque lui è uno stronzo e tu stai decidendo cosa essere.


Perché dici che è stronzo?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Perché dici che è stronzo?


Non si chatta e non si mettono le mani addosso a una ragazza se non si vuole provarci. Un uomo di 40 anni sa cosa fa e cosa non dovrebbe fare.
Perché ci gioca a fare il provolone e nelle vostre rispettive posizione è roba da stronzi. Se la cosa si concretizza da irrimediabilmente merde.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Aggiungo che è sorprendente che una ragazza di 25 anni abbia dei dubbi. A 25 anni avevo vissuto questa situazione tante di quelle volte che dubbi non ne avrei avuti.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si chatta e non si mettono le mani addosso a una ragazza se non si vuole provarci. Un uomo di 40 anni sa cosa fa e cosa non dovrebbe fare.
> Perché ci gioca a fare il provolone e nelle vostre rispettive posizione è roba da stronzi. Se la cosa si concretizza da irrimediabilmente merde.


Beh su il fascino dell'uomo maturo. Non ci trovo nulla di così scandaloso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh su il fascino dell'uomo maturo. Non ci trovo nulla di così scandaloso.


Rileggi il primo post.


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è sorprendente che una ragazza di 25 anni abbia dei dubbi. A 25 anni avevo vissuto questa situazione tante di quelle volte che dubbi non ne avrei avuti.


Bhe ho dei dubbi... Perché tendenzialmente voglio vederci sempre chiaro nelle situazioni x evitare di fraintendere


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggi il primo post.


Se un uomo ti infastidisce ne parli col tuo fidanzato. Se non lo fai è perchè gradisci le avances. Flirtare per alcune donne è indice del loro 'gradimento seduttivo'. Il problema semmai è il dopo. Uomo più grande, parente del fidanzato. Situazione che potrebbe metterla in difficoltà. Se invece il gioco resta tale e piace ad entrambi...


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Bhe ho dei dubbi... Perché tendenzialmente voglio vederci sempre chiaro nelle situazioni x *evitare di fraintendere*


e anche se fraintendi?
tanto non vuoi far niente con lui, quindi anche se percepisci i suoi segnali in maniera scorretta e pensi che lui ci stia provando, si può sapere cosa ti succede?
a te personalmente, cosa cambia?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se un uomo ti infastidisce ne parli col tuo fidanzato. Se non lo fai è perchè gradisci le avances. Flirtare per alcune donne è indice del loro 'gradimento seduttivo'. Il problema semmai è il dopo. Uomo più grande, parente del fidanzato. Situazione che potrebbe metterla in difficoltà. Se invece il gioco resta tale e piace ad entrambi...


Non ho detto che la cosa mi infastidisce... Ho detto che mi sono accorta di questi atteggiamenti e vi chiedevo parere se magari ho frainteso o ci ho azzeccato!


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> e anche se fraintendi?
> tanto non vuoi far niente con lui, quindi anche se percepisci i suoi segnali in maniera scorretta e pensi che lui ci stia provando, si può sapere cosa ti succede?
> a te personalmente, cosa cambia?


Nel caso ci stia provando davvero potrei smettere di giocare con lui


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> *Non ho detto che la cosa mi infastidisce*... Ho detto che mi sono accorta di questi atteggiamenti e vi chiedevo parere se magari ho frainteso o ci ho azzeccato!


Eh lo si capisce che non ti infastidisce. Secondo me ti vuole sì. Che si fa?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Eh lo si capisce che non ti infastidisce. Secondo me ti vuole sì. Che si fa?


Bhe se davvero è' come dici tu ... Cioè la vedi come me... Mi allontano


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Nel caso ci stia provando davvero potrei smettere di giocare con lui


beh effettivamente questa è  una decisione da prendere con una certa serietà. non vorrai mica abbandonare un partner di gioco, così senza un motivo fondato!
scusa eh, non ti voglio prendere in giro.. ma.. cosa stai dicendo????


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che la cosa mi infastidisce... Ho detto che mi sono accorta di questi atteggiamenti e *vi chiedevo parere se magari ho frainteso o ci ho azzeccato!*


Ma perchè!?
E tra l'altro, come ti è stato già detto...una donna capisce quando un uomo ci prova...

Non vorrei dire, ma io quando parlo con una persona la guardo sempre negli occhi...sì certo, non mi metto a fare il solletico, ma solo perchè io in genere non tocco le persone...

Rimango della mia opinione, tu VUOI che lui ci stia provando, questo non vuol dire che ci starai, ma vuol dire che se non fosse così ci rimarresti male...


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè!?
> E tra l'altro, come ti è stato già detto...una donna capisce quando un uomo ci prova...
> 
> Non vorrei dire, ma io quando parlo con una persona la guardo sempre negli occhi...sì certo, non mi metto a fare il solletico, ma solo perchè io in genere non tocco le persone...
> ...


Rimanerci male???? Per niente!


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Bhe se davvero è' come dici tu ... Cioè la vedi come me... Mi allontano


Ma il tuo fidanzato lo sa del gioco della chat ecc.ecc.?


----------



## Fragola (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> beh effettivamente questa è  una decisione da prendere con una certa serietà. non vorrai mica abbandonare un partner di gioco, così senza un motivo fondato!
> scusa eh, non ti voglio prendere in giro.. ma.. cosa stai dicendo????


Sto dicendo che se davvero pensate che ci provi potrei decidere di allontanarmi


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Rimanerci male???? Per niente!


Ma te fidati di una povera fessa!


----------



## dimmidinò (25 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sto dicendo che se davvero pensate che ci provi potrei decidere di allontanarmi


si Fragola, ho capito quello che dici. il fatto è che non ha molto senso..
sarà mai così importante sto benedetto gioco per te che devi fare tutti sti processi mentali per non giocarci più con lui


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> si Fragola, ho capito quello che dici. il fatto è che non ha molto senso..
> sarà mai così importante sto benedetto gioco per te che devi fare tutti sti processi mentali per non giocarci più con lui


Credo che nella prima pagina si era già detto tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si chatta e non si mettono le mani addosso a una ragazza se non si vuole provarci. Un uomo di 40 anni sa cosa fa e cosa non dovrebbe fare.
> Perché ci gioca a fare il provolone e nelle vostre rispettive posizione è roba da stronzi. Se la cosa si concretizza da irrimediabilmente merde.



ma non capisco questo tuo accanimento verso queste persone.
Hai iniziato a dire insulti che non hai mai detto...
Dai degli stronzi e delle merde a persone che si comportano in maniera difforme da te...

Ti pare giusto ciò?

E sempre con questi irritanti si impersonali.


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, *e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi..*. E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help


che scherzo ti  ha fatto?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che scherzo ti  ha fatto?


Arrivando da dietro x salutarmi mi ha toccato con le dita i fianchi


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Arrivando da dietro x salutarmi mi ha toccato con le dita i fianchi


davvero troppo poco per capire se realmente ci sta provando, dai. Se siete in confidenza può essere davvero solo un gesto scherzoso.
Immagino ci siano indizi più evidenti per rendertene conto o meno.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> davvero troppo poco per capire se realmente ci sta provando, dai. Se siete in confidenza può essere davvero solo un gesto scherzoso.
> Immagino ci siano indizi più evidenti per rendertene conto o meno.


Mi guarda dritto negli occhi quando ci parliamo e mi sembra diverso dal nostro modo di guardarci rispetto a quello in precedenza... E poi continuiamo a scherzare in chat da dopo che ci siamo rivisti ... Prima non giocavamo nem quasi più...


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Mi guarda dritto negli occhi quando ci parliamo e mi sembra diverso dal nostro modo di guardarci rispetto a quello in precedenza... E poi continuiamo a scherzare in chat da dopo che ci siamo rivisti ... Prima non giocavamo nem quasi più...


Ma qualcuno che ci abbia mai provato seriamente con te lo hai incontrato?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno che ci abbia mai provato seriamente con te lo hai incontrato?


Si cara....


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Si cara....


Ah...allora...


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Mi guarda dritto negli occhi quando ci parliamo e mi sembra diverso dal nostro modo di guardarci rispetto a quello in precedenza... E poi continuiamo a scherzare in chat da dopo che ci siamo rivisti ... Prima non giocavamo nem quasi più...


ma se tu sei tranquilla con te stessa, continua a comportarti come hai sempre fatto. 

ad ogni modo, visto che ti piacciono le risposte chiare, come è giusto che sia, secondo me no, non ci prova.


----------



## Tobia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Si il fatto e' che mi piace... Cioè mi attira!!! Allora sono miei impressioni o ci prova?




Secondo me vorresti trombartelo a sangue, ma hai paura del dopo. 
una cosa certa è che lui non aspetta altro che un  solo tuo piccolo (anche minuscolo) segnale. 
Lui sta giocando bene le sue carte: ci prova in tutti i modi consentiti senza doversi esporre troppo e compromettersi in famiglia. 

Se hai l'occasione, prova ad invitarlo per un caffè quando sei sola. Oppure fatti trovare "per caso" da sola in un posto che lui frequenta. 

Fai anche tu il suo stesso gioco di toccarlo ai fianchi. Prova a sfiorargli un braccio quando gli passi vicino, oppure mentre state parlando e lui ti guarda con gli occhi aperti  passa la tua mano sul suo braccio, sulla spalla, che durante una conversazione possono sembrare gesti innocui, comuni per chi vede dall'esterno... ma lui capirà. 


p.s. come ti è già stato chiesto: tuo marito sa di questi giochi in chat? e poi... ma di che giochi stai parlando?

p.p.s chiediti come mai, per una questione che a tuo dire non porterà mai al tradimento, hai sentito il bisogno di chiedere aiuto proprio su TRADINET


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Secondo me vorresti trombartelo a sangue, ma hai paura del dopo.
> una cosa certa è che lui non aspetta altro che un  solo tuo piccolo (anche minuscolo) segnale.
> Lui sta giocando bene le sue carte: ci prova in tutti i modi consentiti senza doversi esporre troppo e compromettersi in famiglia.
> 
> ...


Allora il mio ragazzo da che giochiamo! Ma tipo questo signore una volta sapeva già delle cose che io gli avevo detto in chat e con lui invece ha fatto il finto tondo.. Ha chiesto di me è ha fatto finta di non sapere cose che già sapeva! E' un gioco che si indovinano le parole! Poi l'altro gg in macchina davanti alla moglie mi ha chiesto se mi piaceva la canzone cambia-menti...!!! Grazie Sandro comunque sei andato dritto al punto senza andare fuori tema...


----------



## Tobia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Poi l'altro gg in macchina davanti alla moglie mi ha chiesto se mi piaceva la canzone cambia-menti...!!!





Fragola ha detto:


> E' un gioco che si indovinano le parole!



direi che come gioco allora siete già al livello avanzato.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> direi che come gioco allora siete già a livello avanzato.


Quindi mi stai dicendo da uomo, che i miei dubbi sono fondati... Intanto i rispondo alla domanda che mi hai fatto xk ho postato la domanda qui... Xk in realtà come ho già detto quest uomo mi piace ma non riuscivo a capire se le cose stavano come le vedevo io..io mi sono accorta dopo una serie di messaggi in chat... Dopo che mi faceva alcuni scherzi che mi diceva bella... Perché usa i mezzi a sua disposizione senza farsi notare!


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora il mio ragazzo da che giochiamo! Ma tipo questo signore una volta sapeva già delle cose che io gli avevo detto in chat e con lui invece ha fatto il finto tondo.. Ha chiesto di me è ha fatto finta di non sapere cose che già sapeva! E' un gioco che si indovinano le parole! Poi l'altro gg in macchina davanti alla moglie mi ha chiesto se mi piaceva la canzone cambia-menti...!!! Grazie Sandro comunque sei andato dritto al punto senza andare fuori tema...


no tu non puoi avere la mia età.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> no tu non puoi avere la mia età.


Perché non posso???? Non so la tua ma io ne ho 25.... E inutile i dubbi vengono a tutte le età! C'è poco da fare


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Perché non posso???? Non so la tua ma io ne ho 25.... E inutile i dubbi vengono a tutte le età! C'è poco da fare


ma che significa che ti ha chiesto se ti piaceva la canzone cambia-menti?


- ovviamente nel senso, cosa significa per te?-


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma che significa che ti ha chiesto se ti piaceva la canzone cambia-menti?


Se ascolti le parole poi capirai...


----------



## georgemary (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Finalmente a qualcuno e' chiara la situazione! No ci vediamo una volta ogni 2/3 mesi! Da quando ci siamo rivisti ha iniziato a voler rigiocare con me! Allora che dici mi sbaglio o ci sta provando secondo te?


Ci prova... E da quello che leggo a te piace!
Ora ti piace perché? Cioè io sono contenta se so di piacere ma ad un certo punto se vedo che si oltrepassano dei limiti chiudo!
Io non ho capito tu cosa voglia...


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ci prova... E da quello che leggo a te piace!
> Ora ti piace perché? Cioè io sono contenta se so di piacere ma ad un certo punto se vedo che si oltrepassano dei limiti chiudo!
> Io non ho capito tu cosa voglia...


Quello che voglio è' come ho detto tante volte...capire se le cose stanno così!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata, e nell ultimo periodo io e un parente del mio lui ci siamo avvicinati molto, prima giocando ad un gioco e chattando.. Poi ci siamo allontanati e ora che ci siamo visti ho notato che lui mi guarda negli occhi, e' arrivato da dietro e salutandomi mi ha fatto uno scherzo sui fianchi... E non capisco se ci sta provando o se sono io che mi sono fatta dei film.. Lui è sposato! Help





miss caciotta ha detto:


> quale'e' la domanda?
> benvenuta





perplesso ha detto:


> la domanda è: il tipo ci sta provando? risposta: sì
> 
> domanda di rimando: tu hai voglia di starci?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> se lo temi o ti turba evitalo, benvenuta:smile:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì.
> Se ti poni il problema sei degna di lui.


Messaggi: 1,2,3,4,5,11


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Messaggi: 1,2,3,4,5,11


Con ciò?


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Che bel gioco Fragola. :blank:

Ma tu sei sicura di conoscere le regole?

E sei sicura di star scegliendo un buon compagno di giochi?

O lasci che regole e compagno le scelga qualcun altro? 

E a fine gioco, cosa si vince?:sonar:


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che bel gioco Fragola. :blank:
> 
> Ma tu sei sicura di conoscere le regole?
> 
> ...


E' un gioco d'intelligenza che allena il cervello... Abbiamo iniziato a giocare xk ci conoscevamo... Poi le cose sono andate man mano


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> *E' un gioco d'intelligenza che allena il cervello*... Abbiamo iniziato a giocare xk ci conoscevamo... Poi le cose sono andate man mano


Ok.

:rotfl::rotfl:

'scolta. Io mi riferivo al giochino col 40enne. 

Tu?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


capisci, Ipazia? capisci?!?! :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


>


Le regole non le ha messe nessuno abbiamo scoperto x caso di giocare a questo gioco entrambi e così co siamo sfidati..... Comunque a prescindere da tutto io ci chiedevo se da quello che vi ho detto le cose stanno come sembrano ai miei occhi


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> capisci, Ipazia? capisci?!?! :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ecco...capire è un parolone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che dire????:carneval:


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> capisci, Ipazia? capisci?!?! :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Va beh voi scherzate xk forse a voi dall esterno la situazione sembra più chiara.... Ma vi assicuro che nei miei panni non lo è affatto! Per questo chiedo a voi come vedere la situazione


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Le regole non le ha messe nessuno abbiamo scoperto x caso di giocare a questo gioco entrambi e così co siamo sfidati..... Comunque a prescindere da tutto io ci chiedevo se da quello che vi ho detto le cose stanno come sembrano ai miei occhi


ascolti solo quelli che ti dicono di si.
io ti ho detto ben due volte di no e non mi dai manco retta, chissà perché..

ma allora ti faccio un'altra domanda, con le altre donne lui come si comporta?


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Le regole non le ha messe nessuno abbiamo scoperto x caso di giocare a questo gioco entrambi e così co siamo sfidati..... Comunque a prescindere da tutto io ci chiedevo se da quello che vi ho detto le cose stanno come sembrano ai miei occhi



Ma Fragola, tesoro...'scolta.

dimentica per un attimo il gioco online o quello che è. Non sto parlando di quello.

Sto parlando del giochetto che il tuo elegante 40enne sta facendo con te. 
Gioca. Gioca. Gioca.

Con te.

E io ti sto chiedendo: tu sai che stai giocando con lui?

E conosci il gioco?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ascolti solo quelli che ti dicono di si.
> io ti ho detto ben due volte di no e non mi dai manco retta, chissà perché..
> 
> ma allora ti faccio un'altra domanda, con le altre donne lui come si comporta?


Non è vero che non ti ho dato retta.... Tra l'altro solo tu mi hai detto no... E solo un altro mi ha detto si... Per il resto sono andati molto fuori tema!! Non lo so come si comporta con le altre donne... Sembra una persona seria.... Però che dire l'apparenza inganna a volte


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma Fragola, tesoro...'scolta.
> 
> dimentica per un attimo il gioco online o quello che è. Non sto parlando di quello.
> 
> ...


Se ti dvo essere sincera ho fatto leggere le chat del gioco ad una mia amica xk mi era sorto un campanello d'allarme... E si lo so che sto giocando con lui!


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Se ti dvo essere sincera ho fatto leggere le chat del gioco ad una mia amica xk mi era sorto un campanello d'allarme... E si lo so che sto giocando con lui!


Guarda. Con me fa niente se non sei sincera. Non è un problema:smile:

Sul resto...te lo giuro...mi hai spiazzata. Davvero. :rotfl::rotfl:

Sul fatto che ci stia provando o meno...gioca

E posso ben immaginare che si stia divertendo un mondo. :carneval:

Quanto a te...mi sto convincendo che non hai ben chiaro cosa stai facendo e in che pensieri ti stai imbarcando.
Ma probabilmente a volte è necessario sbattere il naso...Ti auguro che lui oltre che elegante sia anche "sportivo" e eviti di farti sbattere anche i denti. :singleeye::smile:


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non è vero che non ti ho dato retta.... Tra l'altro solo tu mi hai detto no... E solo un altro mi ha detto si... Per il resto sono andati molto fuori tema!! Non lo so come si comporta con le altre donne... Sembra una persona seria.... Però che dire l'apparenza inganna a volte


Si va fuori tema perchè stiamo parlando di nulla.
E ancora adesso non si è capito cosa vuoi che ti si dica e a che pro...

Ok, ci sta provando (mi chiedo come ci provi la gente...). Che fai?
Ok, non ci sta provando. Che fai?

Non so perchè, ma ho la leggera sensazione che ci stai perculando, magari sbaglierò...

Ps: tecnicamente è possibile mettere un filtro contro i minorenni?!


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la domanda è: il tipo ci sta provando? *risposta: sì*
> 
> domanda di rimando: tu hai voglia di starci?





miss caciotta ha detto:


> *ma come fai a dire si.....*
> per gli sguardi? ellapeppa.....
> per il fianco? *essu...*
> tu ci provi cosi?





MK ha detto:


> Un parente del tuo lui? *Attenta che potrebbe essere un modo per metterti alla prova*... ps ma gradisci o non te potrebbe fregare di meno?





Brunetta ha detto:


> *Per me sì.*
> Se ti poni il problema sei degna di lui.





Nicka ha detto:


> *Ma non credo voglia per forza dire che ci prova!*
> Pure a me è capitato quello che da dietro mi prendeva per i fianchi e mi parlava piantonandomi la sua mascolinità nel sedere...
> tra l'altro lo faceva davanti la sua morosa...
> non ho però mai pensato che lo facesse per sondare il terreno...





Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sì ci sta provando*.





Spider ha detto:


> *si la pensa come te.*
> gli piaci, vorrebbe scoparti.
> che fai?
> adesso?


qui abbiamo 4 si e 3 no.. e sono solo le prime pagine della discussione..


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Con me fa niente se non sei sincera. Non è un problema:smile:
> 
> Sul resto...te lo giuro...mi hai spiazzata. Davvero. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Allora non sto facendo niente... Oltre che giocare online e rispondere alla chat.. Che si è riaccesa solo ultimamente ... E scherzare... Per il resto sono in dubbio.... E comunque non potrebbe farmi sbattere ne naso ne denti xk io non farò un bel niente...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora non sto facendo niente... Oltre che giocare online e rispondere alla chat.. Che si è riaccesa solo ultimamente ... E scherzare... Per il resto sono in dubbio.... *E comunque non potrebbe farmi sbattere ne naso ne denti xk io non farò un bel niente*...


Davvero? e allora perché hai cercato il forum sul tradimento per scrivere la tua confessione?

Buscopann


----------



## georgemary (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Quello che voglio è' come ho detto tante volte...capire se le cose stanno così!


Ma per starci?
Voglio dire tu hai questa impressione, noi non lo possiamo sapere, per me cmq si ci sta provando, tu nel dubbio...se non interessa 
Starci chiudi e basta... Senza domandarti piu nulla


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Davvero? e allora perché hai cercato il forum sul tradimento per scrivere la tua confessione?
> 
> Buscopann


Questo forum l ho trovato x caso ieri e ho visto che c'è molta gente che croce così mi sono iscritta... Nulla di diretto x il nome " tradimento"


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma per starci?
> Voglio dire tu hai questa impressione, noi non lo possiamo sapere, per me cmq si ci sta provando, tu nel dubbio...se non interessa
> Starci chiudi e basta... Senza domandarti piu nulla


Ho esposto il mio dubbio proprio perché ... Volevo capire come stanno le cose x agire poi di conseguenza


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora non sto facendo niente... Oltre che giocare online e rispondere alla chat.. Che si è riaccesa solo ultimamente ... E scherzare... Per il resto sono in dubbio.... E comunque non potrebbe farmi sbattere ne naso ne denti xk io non farò un bel niente...


ma e di cosa parlate quando chattate? e tu come ti senti quando chattate? il giorno dopo vuoi risentirlo? e se non si fa sentire, ti dispiace?


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2014)

Ciao,

anche nel gioco si può chiedere, a che gioco si gioca ...


sienne


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Allora non sto facendo niente... Oltre che giocare online e rispondere alla chat.. Che si è riaccesa solo ultimamente ... E scherzare... *Per il resto sono in dubbio*.... E comunque non potrebbe farmi sbattere ne naso ne denti xk *io non farò un bel niente*...



Ecco. 

Nel grassetto c'è tutto.

Pensaci.

E' una bellissima:unhappy: contraddizione quella in grassetto.

Una di quelle che porta per direttissima sull'autostrada del battere i denti senza neanche pagare il pedaggio.

Ma i denti sono i tuoi. Il naso anche.

L'importante è che tu te ne renda conto.

Perchè io ribadisco, giochi ad un gioco di cui non conosci regole e affidi al caso la scelta del compagno di giochi.
E neanche ti figuri la posta in gioco.

E lui non ce sta a provà....gioca. :carneval:...al gatto col topo


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Questo forum l ho trovato x caso ieri e ho visto che c'è molta gente che croce così mi sono iscritta... Nulla di diretto x il nome " tradimento"


sai, io non vorrei dire.. ma penso che il 99% delle persone che trova questo forum sia solo perchè ha scritto "tradimento" su google.. per averlo subìto, o per averlo compiuto, o perhè lo stanno per fare, o perché sospettano del proprio partner.. o qualsiasi altro motivo


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Questo forum l ho trovato x caso ieri e ho visto che c'è molta gente che croce così mi sono iscritta... Nulla di diretto x il nome " tradimento"


Lo trovano tutti per caso. E per puro caso ci si ferma. E per puro caso si scrive..Tre casi fanno una prova 
Secondo me te la stai raccontando o ce la stai raccontando e ti spiego perché.
Se io non fossi minimamente attratto o interessato a una donna, non mi verrebbe mai in mente di pensare che lei ci stia provando se gioca on line con me e mi saluta facendomi il solletico sui fianchi. Questi viaggi te li fai se tu sei in prima persona interessato. A quel punto basta poco per chiedersi se sei o meno corrisposto.
Quindi secondo me lui ti piace. Forse tu neghi, ma io penso che sia proprio così. Dal mio punto di vista non si può assolutamente dire se lui ci stia provando o meno, ma si può dire invece che lui non ti è affatto indifferente.
Quindi la domanda ora è un'altra. Ti piacerebbe se lui ci provasse? Secondo me la risposta è sì, ma dai suoi atteggiamenti non possiamo di certo capire se lui lo stia facendo per davvero.

Buscopann


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma e di cosa parlate quando chattate? e tu come ti senti quando chattate? il giorno dopo vuoi risentirlo? e se non si fa sentire, ti dispiace?


Ci salutiamo... Poi commentiamo la partita... Se vinco ad un livello elevato mi dice " bravissima" ... Poi una volta mi ha chiesto di fargli compagnia mentre aspettava la figlia... Se scappa via mi spiega il motivo x il quale non può piu giocare.... Se viene a conoscenza che andrò dove vive lui mi chiede " allora vieni domani?" Poi una volta mi ha detto " bella".... E poi scherza..
Bhe l'ultima volta che ci siamo allontanati la cosa mi è dispiaciuta anche xk io solo pochi gg prima stavo iniziando a pensare che la cosa stava prendendo un altra piega....


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo trovano tutti per caso. E per puro caso ci si ferma. E per puro caso si scrive..Tre casi fanno una prova
> Secondo me te la stai raccontando o ce la stai raccontando e ti spiego perché.
> Se io non fossi minimamente attratto o interessato a una donna, non mi verrebbe mai in mente di pensare che lei ci stia provando se gioca on line con me e mi saluta facendomi il solletico sui fianchi. Questi viaggi te li fai se tu sei in prima persona interessato. A quel punto basta poco per chiedersi se sei o meno corrisposto.
> Quindi secondo me lui ti piace. Forse tu neghi, ma io penso che sia proprio così. Dal mio punto di vista non si può assolutamente dire se lui ci stia provando o meno, ma si può dire invece che lui non ti è affatto indifferente.
> ...


Che lui mi attira l'ho già scritto prima... Posso assicurarti però che se sono arrivata a pensar che lui ci stesse provando e' perché lui ha iniziato con la chat.... Con gli scherzi in chat ... E con il volete che gli facessi compagnia....


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> anche nel gioco si può chiedere, a che gioco si gioca ...
> 
> ...


Se potevo farlo non starei qui a capire


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Non ho mai fatto psicologia, ma mi è sempre piaciuto cercare di capire le persone osservandole e cercando di ascoltare quello che dicono...

Una cosa che ho notato frequentemente è che quando si parla tanto di una cosa (negandola o meno non importa) è perchè c'è una sorta di fissazione verso la cosa stessa.
Il fatto che tu chieda in continuazione opinioni in merito a una cosa che, diciamolo, non ha alcun fondamento è indicativo del fatto che tu ci stai pensando un po' più di quello che dovresti. Ed è in questo che sarebbe meglio ti facessi delle domande, perchè io è dall'inizio che dico che "ci prova o no è relativo, tu VUOI che ci provi", ma non ascolti e soprattutto non ascolti te stessa.

Dici di avere 25 anni, ma davvero sono cose che ho sentito alle medie queste. 
Siamo tutte figlie del "mi ha guardata, mi ha toccata" pensando che questo avesse chissà quale significato...in realtà non ha mai avuto significato, perchè il dubbio era solo una speranza di finirgli linea diretta addosso.

Mi dici che con te ci hanno provato altri uomini, ma tu ora stai vivendo un atroce dubbio su cose che lasciano davvero il tempo che trovano, mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono i tuoi criteri per capire gli uomini e capire per questo come ti è venuto in mente che guardare negli occhi e un solletico possano essere sintomo di chissà che.


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Lo trovano tutti per caso.* E per puro caso ci si ferma. E per puro caso si scrive..Tre casi fanno una prova
> Secondo me te la stai raccontando o ce la stai raccontando e ti spiego perché.
> Se io non fossi minimamente attratto o interessato a una donna, non mi verrebbe mai in mente di pensare che lei ci stia provando se gioca on line con me e mi saluta facendomi il solletico sui fianchi. Questi viaggi te li fai se tu sei in prima persona interessato. A quel punto basta poco per chiedersi se sei o meno corrisposto.
> Quindi secondo me lui ti piace. Forse tu neghi, ma io penso che sia proprio così. Dal mio punto di vista non si può assolutamente dire se lui ci stia provando o meno, ma si può dire invece che lui non ti è affatto indifferente.
> ...


Sul neretto: io no...

Sul resto, sono cose che le dico da ieri...ma non ci capiamo...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Che lui mi attira l'ho già scritto prima... Posso assicurarti però che se sono arrivata a pensar che lui ci stesse provando e' perché lui ha iniziato con la chat.... Con gli scherzi in chat ... E con il volete che gli facessi compagnia....


Allora, se lui ti attira (pensa che non l'avevo neppure letto questo passaggio), non scrivere che non ci farai mai nulla. Perché poi mi tocca ripostare ogni volta la scenetta di quella che esce con l'intenzione di prenderci solo un caffé e intanto sta a lì a scegliersi il perizoma per non fare brutta figura :mrgreen:
Sono troppo pochi gli elementi per dirti se lui ci stia provando o meno. di sicuro non disdegna la tua compagnia 

Buscopann


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul neretto: io no...
> 
> Sul resto, sono cose che le dico da ieri...ma non ci capiamo...


Ho capito benissimo quel che vuoi dire... Che magari sono io io infatuata di lui... Ho pensato anche a questo.... Ma ti assicuro che se non era x la mia amica che ha letto la chat io film mentali non me ne sarei fatta


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul neretto: io no...
> 
> Sul resto, sono cose che le dico da ieri...ma non ci capiamo...


A parte rari casi, nessuno capita in questi lidi per caso 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo quel che vuoi dire... Che magari sono io io infatuata di lui... Ho pensato anche a questo.... Ma ti assicuro che se non era x la mia amica che ha letto la chat io film mentali non me ne sarei fatta


Quindi sto dubbio grande come una casa te l'ha fatto venire la tua amica?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi sto dubbio grande come una casa te l'ha fatto venire la tua amica?


Anche Vasco aveva amici di merda. Si chiamava Alfredo quello più famoso :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora, se lui ti attira (pensa che non l'avevo neppure letto questo passaggio), non scrivere che non ci farai mai nulla. Perché poi mi tocca ripostare ogni volta la scenetta di quella che esce con l'intenzione di prenderci solo un caffé e intanto sta a lì a scegliersi il perizoma per non fare brutta figura :mrgreen:
> Sono troppo pochi gli elementi per dirti se lui ci stia provando o meno. di sicuro non disdegna la tua compagnia
> 
> Buscopann


Che mi attira... L'ho ammeso ed è così! Che poi si crei la situazione la vedo difficile ecco xk dico che non ci farei nulla comunque ci tenevo solo a capire se voi pensavate quel che penso io


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ci salutiamo... Poi commentiamo la partita... Se vinco ad un livello elevato mi dice " bravissima" ... Poi una volta mi ha chiesto di fargli compagnia mentre aspettava la figlia... Se scappa via mi spiega il motivo x il quale non può piu giocare.... Se viene a conoscenza che andrò dove vive lui mi chiede " allora vieni domani?" Poi una volta mi ha detto " bella".... E poi scherza..
> Bhe l'ultima volta che ci siamo allontanati *la cosa mi è dispiaciuta anche xk* *io solo pochi gg prima stavo iniziando a pensare che la cosa stava prendendo un altra pieg*a....


ah allora ti dispiace se non vi sentite perchè credevi che la cosa stesse prendendo un'altra piega..
e poi dici che vuoi capire se ci prova perché se fosse così ti allontaneresti da lui..
fragolina bella, tu mi sembri confusa..

e cmq, ribadisco, non mi pare che gli argomenti trattati siano tipici di un approccio. uno che ci prova con te dovrebbe volerti conoscere, sapere cose in più su di te.. almeno fingersi interessato alla tua vita... direi.. ho avuto conversazioni più interessati con il call center dell'enel!


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora, se lui ti attira (pensa che non l'avevo neppure letto questo passaggio), non scrivere che non ci farai mai nulla. Perché poi mi tocca ripostare ogni volta la scenetta di quella che esce con l'intenzione di prenderci solo un caffé e intanto sta a lì a scegliersi il perizoma per non fare brutta figura :mrgreen:
> Sono troppo pochi gli elementi per dirti se lui ci stia provando o meno. di sicuro non disdegna la tua compagnia
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche Vasco aveva amici di merda. Si chiamava Alfredo quello più famoso :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Mi era venuto come un campanello di allarme quando il tipo iniziava a voler compagnia da me.. E a dire bella... Così le ho fatto leggere le chat alla mia amica e lei ha confermato!!


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Che mi attira... L'ho ammeso ed è così! *Che poi si crei la situazione la vedo difficile *ecco xk dico che non ci farei nulla comunque ci tenevo solo a capire se voi pensavate quel che penso io


La situazione si crea se lo si vuole.
Io in 10 anni non ho mai messo corna alla moglie non perché non mi ha mai solleticato il fringuellino quando stavo in vicinanza di qualcun'altra che magari mi attirava, ma perché ho sempre evitato accuratamente di trovarmi in situazioni pericolose 

Buscopann


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ah allora ti dispiace se non vi sentite perchè credevi che la cosa stesse prendendo un'altra piega..
> e poi dici che vuoi capire se ci prova perché se fosse così ti allontaneresti da lui..
> fragolina bella, tu mi sembri confusa..
> 
> e cmq, ribadisco, non mi pare che gli argomenti trattati siano tipici di un approccio. uno che ci prova con te dovrebbe volerti conoscere, sapere cose in più su di te.. almeno fingersi interessato alla tua vita... direi.. ho avuto conversazioni più interessati con il call center dell'enel!


Non potrebbe chiedere nulla di che... Perché sa tutto di me o dalla moglie o dai mio ragazzo... Magari mi chiede come e' andato l'esame all'univ... E se sono stanca dopo l'esame! Ma che avevo l'esame gliel ha detto la moglie!


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non potrebbe chiedere nulla di che... Perché sa tutto di me o dalla moglie o dai mio ragazzo... Magari mi chiede come e' andato l'esame all'univ... E se sono stanca dopo l'esame! Ma che avevo l'esame gliel ha detto la moglie!


ma allora, saranno anche parenti distanti (sia di grado che per la geografia) ma mi sembrano piuttosto legati..


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma allora, saranno anche parenti distanti (sia di grado che per la geografia) ma mi sembrano piuttosto legati..


Bhe io sento spesso la moglie e lui si vede spesso con il mio ragazzo....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Questo forum l ho trovato x caso ieri e ho visto che c'è molta gente che croce così mi sono iscritta... Nulla di diretto x il nome " tradimento"


Succede a molti
e poi ci si ritrova in un mare di guai...

Potremmo chiamarlao Labirinto.net:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La situazione si crea se lo si vuole.
> Io in 10 anni non ho mai messo corna alla moglie non perché non mi ha mai solleticato il fringuellino quando stavo in vicinanza di qualcun'altra che magari mi attirava, ma perché ho sempre evitato accuratamente di trovarmi in situazioni pericolose
> 
> Buscopann


Ovvio
Uno volge lo sguardo
a quante ne buscherebbe se la dona lo scopre

e si dice

Me sa cara la vita, pardiona.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Succede a molti
> e poi ci si ritrova in un mare di guai...
> 
> Potremmo chiamarlao Labirinto.net:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Può darsi che gai ragione


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Può darsi che gai ragione


Beh se noti la mia firma in calce...


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fragola ha detto:


> Può darsi che gai ragione


Be il conte è un campione in questo,è un miracolo se fino ad oggi non è finito dentro un tribunale,ma prima o poi sento che ci riuscirà!più prima che poi....!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Può darsi che gai ragione


Leggi Montale...
Non a noi...

Ma sta tenta
Come puoi pretendere che qui si possa dire se ci sta provando o meno?

Mi pare logico che tu entrando in un forum con questa questione
troverai chi ti dice...si ci sta provando
e chi ti dice...ma noooooooooooooo, ma cosa vai a pensare?

E ti si incasina la mentalità.

Per esempio lei mi disee...usè conte ci stai provando?
Io serissimo: Ma che scherzi, io ti sto solo palpando il culo e che diamine, ma figuriamoci...


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2014)

*E*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Leggi Montale...
> Non a noi...
> 
> Ma sta tenta
> ...


Sento che a furia di provarci...a breve ci riuscirai....!:mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Bhe io sento spesso la moglie e lui si vede spesso con il mio ragazzo....


:tv:opcorn:



...potresti provare a chiederlo alla moglie allora...:rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa Fragolina...davvero.

Guarda. I casi non sono molti:

1) questo è un deficiente (nel senso di deficere, mancare eh) seppur elegante e serio. 
E ci prova con una ragazzina, rispetto a lui, sapendo dei contatti fra la ragazzina e la moglie. 
Ed è deficiente ad honorem perchè all'alba dei 40 non sa valutare quello che fa.

2) questo è uno sportivo estremo. Ci prova, perchè non ama nè i guai nè i casini. Mira direttamente al disastro.

3) questo non ci prova. Tu hai frainteso tutto. Ti sei fatta dei film dolci e romantici e anche caldi. 

Al netto di tutto quello che può passare nella testa del 40enne, resti tu.

Che hai bisogno di occupare mente e ..... riempi tu i puntini. 
Io capisco che sia piacevole e forse anche divertente. 

Davvero.

Ma mi chiedo, gli stessi film dolci e romantici e caldi, te li fai anche col tuo ragazzo? 
(almeno per par condicio, eh)


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> :tv:opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok allora ho frainteso!!!


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ok allora ho frainteso!!!


Fragolina..questo lo puoi sapere solo tu.

Quello che mi lascia stranita è che i tuoi pensieri possano dipendere dai pensieri di qualcun altro.

E le tue azioni anche.

Così...come spunto di riflessione.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fragolina..questo lo puoi sapere solo tu.
> 
> Quello che mi lascia stranita è che i tuoi pensieri possano dipendere dai pensieri di qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Non dovresti stranieri sono confusa e anche dubbiosa... Altrimenti non stavo a chiedere opinioni in merito


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non dovresti stranieri sono confusa e anche dubbiosa... Altrimenti non stavo a chiedere opinioni in merito


fragolina...hai chiesto opinioni su un qualcosa per cui servirebbe la sfera di cristallo per esprimerle con un filo di cognizione e non tanto per giocare ad "indovina chi".

E l'unica cosa su cui si sarebbe potuto discutere, cioè le motivazioni che ci sono sotto i tuoi dubbi e il sentirti attratta da un uomo che non è quello con cui stai, non vuoi discuterla e sei arrotolata a chiederti se questo 40enne ci provi o meno.

Non ho ancora capito se pensi di poter tradire il tuo ragazzo per dire. E quale è il peso che dai a questo pensiero.
Per dire.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> fragolina...hai chiesto opinioni su un qualcosa per cui servirebbe la sfera di cristallo per esprimerle con un filo di cognizione e non tanto per giocare ad "indovina chi".
> 
> E l'unica cosa su cui si sarebbe potuto discutere, cioè le motivazioni che ci sono sotto i tuoi dubbi e il sentirti attratta da un uomo che non è quello con cui stai, non vuoi discuterla e sei arrotolata a chiederti se questo 40enne ci provi o meno.
> 
> ...


Forse questo mi ha messa un po i. Crisi con me stessa ... Questo non capire le intenzioni di quest uomo! Ma non credo di tradire il mio ragazzo!!! Anche se muoio dalla voglia di sapere come ho sempre detto!comunque mi rendo conto che sto pensando un po' troppo a quest uomo


----------



## Tobia (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> questo *mi ha messa un po in Crisi* con me stessa ... Questo *non capire le intenzioni di quest uomo*! Ma *non credo* di tradire il mio ragazzo!!! Anche se *muoio dalla voglia di sapere* come ho sempre detto!comunque mi rendo conto che *sto pensando un po' troppo a quest uomo*



Per come la vedo io, se tu non fossi interessata al tipo non ti porresti nemmeno il problema se ci sta provando o no. Ma da quello che mi sembra di capire, tu sei completamente ossessionata da quell'uomo. 

Se quello che hai raccontato non è frutto della tua fantasia, come le ragazzine che prendono una cotta per il prof e si fanno tanti bei filmini, allora secondo me stai lottando per il fatto che tu vuoi una vera storia d'amore con lui, mentre lui evidentemente vuole una storia con te ma... in motel. 

Per caso vorresti sapere se lui potrebbe lasciare moglie e figlia per te? Col titolo della canzone che hai suggerito vuoi farci capire qualcosa?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io, se tu non fossi interessata al tipo non ti porresti nemmeno il problema se ci sta provando o no. Ma da quello che mi sembra di capire, tu sei completamente ossessionata da quell'uomo.
> 
> Se quello che hai raccontato non è frutto della tua fantasia, come le ragazzine che prendono una cotta per il prof e si fanno tanti bei filmini, allora secondo me stai lottando per il fatto che tu vuoi una vera storia d'amore con lui, mentre lui evidentemente vuole una storia con te ma... in motel.
> 
> Per caso vorresti sapere se lui potrebbe lasciare moglie e figlia per te? Col titolo della canzone che hai suggerito vuoi farci capire qualcosa?


Per niente nulla di tutto questo


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Ci ho pensato molto, ho deciso che sì, ci sta provando. E l'unica cosa da fare per togliersi il dubbio è parlarne alla prossima partita, che so...magari dire una roba del genere "ma se io e te si fosse single, pensi che ci si piacerebbe?".

Mi raccomando, tienici aggiornati degli sviluppi.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato molto, ho deciso che sì, ci sta provando. E l'unica cosa da fare per togliersi il dubbio è parlarne alla prossima partita, che so...magari dire una roba del genere "ma se io e te si fosse single, pensi che ci si piacerebbe?".
> 
> Mi raccomando, tienici aggiornati degli sviluppi.


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero?


Invece la sua è na bonissima idea...


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece la sua è na bonissima idea...


Si così poi pensa che magari mi sono montata la testa!!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Si così poi pensa che magari mi sono montata la testa!!!


Mia cara
Chi non risica non rosica...

Se vuoi la verità
bisogna esporsi no?

O aspetti che lui ti dica
che so...

Lascio mia moglie che ho perso la testa per te?


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato molto, ho deciso che sì, ci sta provando. E l'unica cosa da fare per togliersi il dubbio è parlarne alla prossima partita, che so...magari dire una roba del genere "*ma se io e te si fosse single, pensi che ci si piacerebbe?".*
> 
> Mi raccomando, tienici aggiornati degli sviluppi.


pure a me pare uno spunto interessante!
ma poi, fragola, perchè invece di pensare se è lui a provarci, perchè non inizi a pensare a quello che TU vuoi fare? e non significa che devi farlo, ma semplicemente che devi fare pace con le tue intenzioni e con i tuoi desideri


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara
> Chi non risica non rosica...
> 
> Se vuoi la verità
> ...


Questo non lo direbbe mai!


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> pure a me pare uno spunto interessante!
> ma poi, fragola, perchè invece di pensare se è lui a provarci, perchè non inizi a pensare a quello che TU vuoi fare? e non significa che devi farlo, ma semplicemente che devi fare pace con le tue intenzioni e con i tuoi desideri


Il mio vero desiderio è' sapere come stanno le cose !! Le situazioni così mi infastidiscono


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Il mio vero desiderio è' sapere come stanno le cose !! Le situazioni così mi infastidiscono


eh perchè non sai quello che lui vuole fare.. 
ma quando sai quello che vuoi fare tu, perchè non te lo puoi far bastare? 
dato che quello che vuoi fare tu comunque non ti porta a conseguenze tragiche?

mi segui?

dico, anche se lui ci prova.. la cosa non ti tange, giusto? quindi perchè basarsi sulle sue intenzioni, quando hai i tuoi fermissimi princìpi?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> eh perchè non sai quello che lui vuole fare..
> ma quando sai quello che vuoi fare tu, perchè non te lo puoi far bastare?
> dato che quello che vuoi fare tu comunque non ti porta a conseguenze tragiche?
> 
> ...


Giusto


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> eh perchè non sai quello che lui vuole fare..
> ma quando sai quello che vuoi fare tu, perchè non te lo puoi far bastare?
> dato che quello che vuoi fare tu comunque non ti porta a conseguenze tragiche?
> 
> ...


Perchè il vero problema è che lei ci si immagina tutta gnuda tra le sue braccia, mentre lui la penetra in ogni modo, in ogni luogo, in ogni lago (cit. Sanremo )! 
Si immagina che mentre la famiglia intera è nell'altra stanza lei si alza per andare in bagno e casualmente lui la segue perchè deve mettere il cellulare in ricarica e appena svoltano nel corridoio lui la prende con voluttà e la sbatte contro il muro, esplorandole financo le tonsille per la voglia che ha di lei...
Si immagina che mentre tutti dormono in casa, in quelle situazioni in cui stanno insieme un paio di giorni, si incontrano in cucina di notte e notte, senza fare alcun rumore...lei inginocchiata e lui appoggiato ai fornelli...

E ora, fidati, si è immaginata la scena e le è venuto un brivido senza precedenti!


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè il vero problema è che lei ci si immagina tutta gnuda tra le sue braccia, mentre lui la penetra in ogni modo, in ogni luogo, in ogni lago (cit. Sanremo )!
> Si immagina che mentre la famiglia intera è nell'altra stanza lei si alza per andare in bagno e casualmente lui la segue perchè deve mettere il cellulare in ricarica e appena svoltano nel corridoio lui la prende con voluttà e la sbatte contro il muro, esplorandole financo le tonsille per la voglia che ha di lei...
> Si immagina che mentre tutti dormono in casa, in quelle situazioni in cui stanno insieme un paio di giorni, si incontrano in cucina di notte e notte, senza fare alcun rumore...lei inginocchiata e lui appoggiato ai fornelli...
> 
> E ora, fidati, si è immaginata la scena e le è venuto un brivido senza precedenti!


dovresti scriverci un libro!! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Giusto


ma alla fine, oggi vi siete sentiti? avete giocato? avete chattato?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè il vero problema è che lei ci si immagina tutta gnuda tra le sue braccia, mentre lui la penetra in ogni modo, in ogni luogo, in ogni lago (cit. Sanremo )!
> Si immagina che mentre la famiglia intera è nell'altra stanza lei si alza per andare in bagno e casualmente lui la segue perchè deve mettere il cellulare in ricarica e appena svoltano nel corridoio lui la prende con voluttà e la sbatte contro il muro, esplorandole financo le tonsille per la voglia che ha di lei...
> Si immagina che mentre tutti dormono in casa, in quelle situazioni in cui stanno insieme un paio di giorni, si incontrano in cucina di notte e notte, senza fare alcun rumore...lei inginocchiata e lui appoggiato ai fornelli...
> 
> E ora, fidati, si è immaginata la scena e le è venuto un brivido senza precedenti!


Ho appena letto questa porcheria che hai scritto... Non immagino nulla di tutto ciò ...ho scritto qui non per essere presa in giro come fa facendo tu!!!!  E non ho alcun brivido tranquilla... Penso che queste situazioni forse le vivi te visto che sei così precisa nel descriverle!


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma alla fine, oggi vi siete sentiti? avete giocato? avete chattato?


No non ci siamo sentiti


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> No non ci siamo sentiti


tu sei qua che ti fai le paturnie.. e lui nemmeno sente la necessità di giocare con te a un giochino on line.. ora, come te lo devo dire che non ci prova?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> tu sei qua che ti fai le paturnie.. e lui nemmeno sente la necessità di giocare con te a un giochino on line.. ora, come te lo devo dire che non ci prova?


Ok va bene..... Vi ringrazio tutti x avermi aiutata a smontare questo dubbio!!! Assodato non ci prova e io sono contenta..... Un saluto a tutti ciaoooo


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ho appena letto questa porcheria che hai scritto... Non immagino nulla di tutto ciò ...ho scritto qui non per essere presa in giro come fa facendo tu!!!!  E non ho alcun brivido tranquilla... Penso che queste situazioni forse le vivi te visto che sei così precisa nel descriverle!


Sì sì, io infatti ogni giorno mi metto a scrivere con parenti del mio fidanzato, mi faccio voli pindarici sul fatto che mi guardano negli occhi quando mi parlano e scomodo le mie amiche per chiedere se ci provano o meno, facendo leggere le chattate dove mi scrive "bravissima" in un livelo difficile...
Nel caso in cui me lo confermino mi iscrivo su un forum che parla di tradimento e chiedo se è giusto che pensi che ci stanno provando, perchè un po' ne sono affascinata, ma non ci farei mai niente, però ci penso, però non ho mai fatto le corna, però porca miseria...mi ha detto "bella" e allora vuol dire che ci prova...e poi mi ha dato i pizzicotti sui fianchi!

Senti, ribadisco l'idea che ci stai pigliando per i fondelli...ribadisco anche che dubito tu abbia 25 anni e ribadisco che tu non vedi l'ora che ti salti addosso...e sinceramente penso anche che questo non sappia manco chi sei!

Non ti prendo in giro, cerco di farti ragionare...nel caso questo fosse possibile, ma comincio a dubitarne.
Ancora non si è capito cosa vuoi che ti si dica e a che pro, perchè non lo sai manco tu.


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be il conte è un campione in questo,è un miracolo se fino ad oggi non è finito dentro un tribunale,ma prima o poi sento che ci riuscirà!più prima che poi....!





dimmidinò ha detto:


> sai, io non vorrei dire.. ma penso che il 99% delle persone che trova questo forum sia solo perchè ha scritto "tradimento" su google.. per averlo subìto, o per averlo compiuto, o perhè lo stanno per fare, o perché sospettano del proprio partner.. o qualsiasi altro motivo



Infatti, non si arriva qui per caso. Difficilmente la parola tradimento viene in mente 'prima'.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, io infatti ogni giorno mi metto a scrivere con parenti del mio fidanzato, mi faccio voli pindarici sul fatto che mi guardano negli occhi quando mi parlano e scomodo le mie amiche per chiedere se ci provano o meno, facendo leggere le chattate dove mi scrive "bravissima" in un livelo difficile...
> Nel caso in cui me lo confermino mi iscrivo su un forum che parla di tradimento e chiedo se è giusto che pensi che ci stanno provando, perchè un po' ne sono affascinata, ma non ci farei mai niente, però ci penso, però non ho mai fatto le corna, però porca miseria...mi ha detto "bella" e allora vuol dire che ci prova...e poi mi ha dato i pizzicotti sui fianchi!
> 
> Senti, ribadisco l'idea che ci stai pigliando per i fondelli...ribadisco anche che dubito tu abbia 25 anni e ribadisco che tu non vedi l'ora che ti salti addosso...e sinceramente penso anche che questo non sappia manco chi sei!
> ...


Va bene comunque sia io sono giunta alla conclusione... Anche grazie a voi... Adesso sono consapevole.... Tuttavia non mi pareva il caso che tu scrivessi tute quelle cose.... Sono del parere che ci sono modo e modo x dire e far apire le cose


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Va bene comunque sia io sono giunta alla conclusione... Anche grazie a voi... Adesso sono consapevole.... Tuttavia non mi pareva il caso che tu scrivessi tute quelle cose.... Sono del parere che ci sono modo e modo x dire e far apire le cose


ma non voleva offenderti, voleva spronarti! il forum è bello per questo!! :up:


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti, non si arriva qui per caso. Difficilmente la parola tradimento viene in mente 'prima'.


già.. in tutti i casi forse è troppo tardi!


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma non voleva offenderti, voleva spronarti! il forum è bello per questo!! :up:


Non vorrei dire..., ma io sto attenta quando parlo con gli altri a non ferirli..... Insomma sono stata descritta come una attrice da film porno.., dimmi tu se non c'è da ribadire!!!


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire..., ma io sto attenta quando parlo con gli altri a non ferirli..... Insomma sono stata descritta come una attrice da film porno.., dimmi tu se non c'è da ribadire!!!


Non esagerare, che nessuno ti ha descritta come attrice da film porno.


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> già.. in tutti i casi forse è troppo tardi!


Perché è tardi???? I piedi li ho a terra... Non fantastico un bel niente a differenza di quel che dicono


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Perché è tardi???? I piedi li ho a terra... Non fantastico un bel niente a differenza di quel che dicono


E invece fantastichi, perchè in quegli atteggiamenti non c'era nulla che facesse pensare (a mio parere) che questo personaggio ci stesse provando. Sei tu che lo hai pensato e questo ti ha spinta a scrivere qui per averne conferma.
E anche mettendo il caso che fosse un modo per provarci (maniere un po' troppo blande), se tu non fossi maliziosa non avresti colto in alcun modo...e la malizia è data da una sorta di interesse.
Se non arrivi a capirlo figlia mia io non so più che dire, ti è stato detto in diversi modi, ma sei ferma lì...

Ci sono miriadi di forum generici dove poter scrivere...e tu casualmente sei incappata qui...ma dai!


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire..., ma io sto attenta quando parlo con gli altri a non ferirli..... Insomma sono stata descritta come una attrice da film porno.., dimmi tu se non c'è da ribadire!!!


boh, non sarò io a dirti come devi sentirti.. ti dico solo che secondo me non intendeva offenderti, tutto qua. poi prendila come vuoi.. certo che una persona che decide di sottoporre il suo problema in un forum deve capire che le risposte che riceve non possono essere sempre quello che ci si aspetta. e secondo me, nel profondo, quando si scrive qualcosa in un forum è proprio per capire come la gente può reagire.. no? altrimenti te lo terresti per te.. io la trovo una cosa interessante!

cmq sono contenta che tu sia arrivata ad una conclusione.. non so cosa farai quando la prossima volta ti scriverà ancora in chat però.. dato che abbiamo deciso che non ci prova dovresti continuare a giocarci, quindi.. giusto?


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Perché è tardi???? I piedi li ho a terra... Non fantastico un bel niente a differenza di quel che dicono


ah no qua non parlavo di te, dicevo in generale!


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E invece fantastichi, perchè in quegli atteggiamenti non c'era nulla che facesse pensare (a mio parere) che questo personaggio ci stesse provando. Sei tu che lo hai pensato e questo ti ha spinta a scrivere qui per averne conferma.
> E anche mettendo il caso che fosse un modo per provarci (maniere un po' troppo blande), se tu non fossi maliziosa non avresti colto in alcun modo...e la malizia è data da una sorta di interesse.
> Se non arrivi a capirlo figlia mia io non so più che dire, ti è stato detto in diversi modi, ma sei ferma lì...
> 
> Ci sono miriadi di forum generici dove poter scrivere...e tu casualmente sei incappata qui...ma dai!


Ok va bene ... Ho peccato di malizia a pensare così .... Assodato il tipo non ci prova!! Io sono contenta di averlo capito.., e vi ringrazio


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> boh, non sarò io a dirti come devi sentirti.. ti dico solo che secondo me non intendeva offenderti, tutto qua. poi prendila come vuoi.. certo che una persona che decide di sottoporre il suo problema in un forum deve capire che le risposte che riceve non possono essere sempre quello che ci si aspetta. e secondo me, nel profondo, quando si scrive qualcosa in un forum è proprio per capire come la gente può reagire.. no? altrimenti te lo terresti per te.. io la trovo una cosa interessante!
> 
> cmq sono contenta che tu sia arrivata ad una conclusione.. non so cosa farai quando la prossima volta ti scriverà ancora in chat però.. dato che abbiamo deciso che non ci prova dovresti continuare a giocarci, quindi.. giusto?


Concordo con te ho scritto x sapere le opinioni ... Però dietro un nik ci sta una persona ... Chiunque essa sia penso non sia il caso di esagerare!! Dipende se non ho a fare ci gioco altrimenti ci giocherò quando è se ne avrò il yempo


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ok va bene..... Vi ringrazio tutti x avermi aiutata a smontare questo dubbio!!! Assodato non ci prova e io sono contenta..... Un saluto a tutti ciaoooo



Ciao. Nessuno può davvero sapere cosa prova lui per te o cosa gli piacerebbe fare con te.

Solo procurando l'occasione adatta potresti scoprirlo, metterlo alla prova, per poi magari spiegargli che ha frainteso, che sei una donna fedele, che non ti interessa un uomo sposato e per di più padre e parente del tuo fidanzato, oppure starci, con delle conseguenze imprevedibili, in brutto o in positivo, chi lo sa.
Tieni conto che nel 99% dei casi gli uomini sposati tradiscono per sport, se scoperti spariscono.

Vuoi rischiare?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao. Nessuno può davvero sapere cosa prova lui per te o cosa gli piacerebbe fare con te.
> 
> Solo procurando l'occasione adatta potresti scoprirlo, metterlo alla prova, per poi magari spiegargli che ha frainteso, che sei una donna fedele, che non ti interessa un uomo sposato e per di più padre e parente del tuo fidanzato, oppure starci, con delle conseguenze imprevedibili, in brutto o in positivo, chi lo sa.
> Tieni conto che nel 99% dei casi gli uomini sposati tradiscono per sport, se scoperti spariscono.
> ...


Non rischio niente... Avevo in dubbio e l'ho postato qui.... A quanto pare ho già capito di aver frainteso quindi.... Grazie comunque


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Concordo con te ho scritto x sapere le opinioni ... Però dietro un nik ci sta una persona ... Chiunque essa sia penso non sia il caso di esagerare!! Dipende se non ho a fare ci gioco altrimenti ci giocherò quando è se ne avrò il yempo


si ok, ma una persona che non ti conosce nemmeno, non intende offenderti.. dai.. non sono cose su cui appendersi..

piuttosto, levami una cursiosità che mi "affligge".. perchè sia ieri sera che questa sera non te ne vai a spasso con il tuo morosetto invece di stare qua a rispondere a noi sul forum? non è per caso che questa cosa del pensare che uno ci prova con te nasca da qualche cos'altro?


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> si ok, ma una persona che non ti conosce nemmeno, non intende offenderti.. dai.. non sono cose su cui appendersi..
> 
> piuttosto, levami una cursiosità che mi "affligge".. perchè sia ieri sera che questa sera non te ne vai a spasso con il tuo morosetto invece di stare qua a rispondere a noi sul forum? non è per caso che questa cosa del pensare che uno ci prova con te nasca da qualche cos'altro?


Non sono a spasso col mio lui xk lui sta lavoranfo


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non sono a spasso col mio lui xk lui sta lavoranfo


potemmo formare un club! 
beh, piuttosto di giocare con il tuo cugino acquisito, scrivi qua che ti va meglio!


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Non rischio niente... Avevo in dubbio e l'ho postato qui.... A quanto pare ho già capito di aver frainteso quindi.... Grazie comunque



Pensala nel modo che più ti fa stare meglio.

Auguri.


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> potemmo formare un club!
> beh, piuttosto di giocare con il tuo cugino acquisito, scrivi qua che ti va meglio!


Mi associo al club!


----------



## Fragola (26 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensala nel modo che più ti fa stare meglio.
> 
> Auguri.


Grazie


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi associo al club!



:up: povere noi!!


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> :up: povere noi!!


Ma soprattutto poveri loro...loro lavorano e noi cazzeggiamo...:carneval:


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto poveri loro...loro lavorano e noi cazzeggiamo...:carneval:



:carneval::carneval: si hai anche ragione!!!


----------



## Leda (26 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io ho detto che siete due merde.*
> *Ripeto perché temo ti possa essere sfuggito.*
> Non vorrei che l'ironia e il sarcasmo con cui ti stanno rispondendo ti facesse perdere di vista l'essenziale.


Sto ridendo da 5 minuti.
Brunè, se non ci fossi ti si dovrebbe inventare!


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao. *Nessuno può davvero sapere cosa prova lui per te o cosa gli piacerebbe fare con te.*
> 
> Solo procurando l'occasione adatta potresti scoprirlo, metterlo alla prova, per poi magari spiegargli che ha frainteso, che sei una donna fedele, che non ti interessa un uomo sposato e per di più padre e parente del tuo fidanzato, oppure starci, con delle conseguenze imprevedibili, in brutto o in positivo, chi lo sa.
> Tieni conto che nel 99% dei casi gli uomini sposati tradiscono per sport, se scoperti spariscono.
> ...


ma chi li conosce...


----------



## Tobia (27 Aprile 2014)

Fragola ha detto:


> Ho peccato di malizia a pensare così .... *Assodato il tipo non ci prova*!! Io sono contenta di averlo capito.., e vi ringrazio


se è tutto vero quello che hai scritto (e non sono invece solo filmini tuoi), mettendo insieme tutti gli elementi, è chiaro invece che il tipo non aspetta altro, ci sta provando eccome. 

Il problema però arriva dal fatto che tu vorresti i "cambia-menti", mentre lui vuole solo trombare. E' questo che ti sta logorando.




Fragola ha detto:


> ... Però dietro un nik ci sta una persona ... Chiunque essa sia penso non sia il caso di esagerare!! Dipende se non ho a fare ci gioco altrimenti ci giocherò quando è se ne avrò il yempo



Credimi che non ho intenzioni offensive, però hai detto di frequentare l'università, e da come scrivi sembri invece una ragazzina delle medie. Secondo me un po' di filmini te li stai facendo e adesso vuoi sentire il parere degli adulti, come ragionano gli adulti, visto che l'oggetto del desiderio è un adulto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sto ridendo da 5 minuti.
> Brunè, se non ci fossi ti si dovrebbe inventare!


Grazie.
E che cavolo! Siamo diventate le risposte di Yahoo dove scrivono quindicenni che ricevono risposte da tredicenni?! O siamo Cioè?
A parte che o si sta dialogando con un troll o con una persona con qualche problema ossessivo non vedo perché mai di fronte a dubbi su una situazione che, se reale, è potenzialmente devastante per varie persone non si debba dire quello che è.
Hanno risposto più o meno "fai quello che hai voglia di fare" persone distrutte da anni da situazioni meno intricate con le relazioni famigliari. Sono allibita che ci si sia fatti avviluppare da questa storia basata su molto poco e che fa fantasticare su situazioni morbose per tutte queste pagine.
A tutte è successo di intuire intenzioni poco limpide da persone più vecchie di noi in situazioni che avrebbero dovuto essere fuori da queste dinamiche; io me ne sono sempre tirata fuori.
Chi non l'ha fatto ne avrà pagato le conseguenze.


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie.
> E che cavolo! Siamo diventate le risposte di Yahoo dove scrivono quindicenni che ricevono risposte da tredicenni?! O siamo Cioè?
> A parte che o si sta dialogando con un troll o con una persona con qualche problema ossessivo non vedo perché mai di fronte a dubbi su una situazione che, se reale, è potenzialmente devastante per varie persone non si debba dire quello che è.
> Hanno risposto più o meno "fai quello che hai voglia di fare" persone distrutte da anni da situazioni meno intricate con le relazioni famigliari. Sono allibita che ci si sia fatti avviluppare da questa storia basata su molto poco e che fa fantasticare su situazioni morbose per tutte queste pagine.
> ...


A parte che il fatto che mi pare di leggere una 15enne lo dico da ieri...
Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma appunto, una dovrebbe intuire quali sono le situazioni di "pericolo" in questo senso e se si avesse un minimo di testa ci si tirerebbe indietro immediatamente...io non mi porrei nemmeno il problema perchè davvero appena mi si avvicinasse in maniera "ambigua" gli tirerei un ceffone di quelli che se lo ricorda.

Che esistano situazioni di merda in tal senso è assolutamente vero, capisco davvero tutto, ma metterci in mezzo robe di famiglia mi fa abbastanza impressione...e credo che non mi verrebbe nemmeno da pensare all'eventualità!

Non so se sia qualcosa di ossessivo o qualcosa da troll, ma la presa per il culo io la sento dalla prima pagina...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che il fatto che mi pare di leggere una 15enne lo dico da ieri...
> Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma appunto, una dovrebbe intuire quali sono le situazioni di "pericolo" in questo senso e se si avesse un minimo di testa ci si tirerebbe indietro immediatamente...io non mi porrei nemmeno il problema perchè davvero appena mi si avvicinasse in maniera "ambigua" gli tirerei un ceffone di quelli che se lo ricorda.
> 
> Che esistano situazioni di merda in tal senso è assolutamente vero, capisco davvero tutto, ma metterci in mezzo robe di famiglia mi fa abbastanza impressione...e credo che non mi verrebbe nemmeno da pensare all'eventualità!
> ...


Oh ma le si è risposto per 32 pagine!:unhappy:
Anch'io eh


----------



## Nicka (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma le si è risposto per 32 pagine!:unhappy:
> Anch'io eh


La noia, il sabato pomeriggio, i compagni che lavorano...
A volte poi è bello tornare giovIni!!!


----------

